#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-12
<DanChapman> Good morning all
<elfy> balloons: now it's Monday ... can we get http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testsuites/364/ available here please http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/300/builds
<elfy> also - we've got this oddity with archived testcases in packages that I can't see how to deal with
<lderan> balloons: i hear there is something that I maybe able to help with, with linking the qatracker and LP with its api.
<balloons> elfy, yes now that it's monday, hah, what are we looking at?
<elfy> first - easy one
<elfy> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/300/builds
<balloons> I see common settings testsuite
<balloons> ohh
<elfy> can it be added to the front page?
<balloons> elfy, what do you mean added to the front page?
<elfy> so it shows http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/300/builds
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Cadence Week Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Saucy
<balloons> elfy, http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/ shows saucy daily.. I'm confused
<elfy> balloons: 2 secs - picture paints ...
<elfy> balloons: can we have the common settings on here http://imagebin.org/267283
<elfy> we have common desktop - but not settings
<balloons> elfy, http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/products/335/testsuites
<elfy> I can do xubuntu stuff - not seeing how to add that common desktop though
<balloons> elfy, can you access that page/
<balloons> ?
<elfy> sorry - yea I can
<balloons> no worrie
<elfy> ok
<elfy> was getting ocnfused - I knew I could add it to xubuntu testcases
<elfy> just wondered why it's not on the 'front' like common desktop
<balloons> ohh under common?
<elfy> for everyone
<balloons> this page? http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/300/builds/50385/testcases
<elfy> guess so
<balloons> done, it's added
<balloons> ty
<elfy> ok
<elfy> thanks
<elfy> right - that's good - removed the common stuff from xubuntu now
<balloons> kk
<elfy> balloons: the other issue is really making me pull my hair out though - http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/300/builds/50384/testcases
<elfy> the top 5 in the xfce settings manager tests are all set archived?
<balloons> elfy, this I do remember
<elfy> lol
 * elfy thinks the silence is ominous 
<balloons> it is
<DanChapman> afternoon balloons, elfy :-)
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<balloons> DanChapman, afternoon
<balloons> so elfy I didn't know why on sat, I still don't
<elfy> odd
 * elfy wonders what would happen if I removed the 5 and added them again
<balloons> let's see one thin
<balloons> well elfy I mean we're going to increment them  potentially for the next cadence week.. it's an open question
<balloons> the archived or not results is not controlled on a testcase level
<balloons> that's the wild thing
<balloons> maybe we should have stgraber have a look
<balloons> before we do anything further
<elfy> ok
<balloons> stgraber, so this testcase is in an open milestone, yet shows up as archived: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/300/builds/50384/testcases/1586/results. If you look at the entire testsuite,  http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/300/builds/50384/testcases you can see the first 5 testcases are all archived.
<elfy> balloons: given our number of testers we're wanting to run our testcases for longer - in fact just as they are on the daily - so that people can pick them off
<balloons> stgraber, the rest of the testsuite is accepting results like normal
<elfy> effectively if we can get a couple of results for each one we'll be in a better place than we are now
<balloons> elfy, I'm thinking we should leave them as-is as well.. perhaps we can consider a new milestone for final beta and then leave that through the rc's and final testing?
<elfy> balloons: - this is what we atold/sked our testers "We would like to get one complete set of test results in before Beta 1 which is due on 29th August. However, if you have time and a test has already been run, don't be afraid to run the test – all results are welcome! After we have Beta 1 released, we would like to see a further test run between Beta 1 and Final Beta on the 22nd September."
<balloons> elfy, I think that lines up pretty well with what I was thinking.. a reset between the alpha stuff and the beta/final stuff
<elfy> yep
<elfy> well thanks for looking at that oddness - I'll watch for a reply
<balloons> elfy, sure thing
<balloons> good eye for noticing, heh
<elfy> someone was trying to report a result :(
<elfy> they pointed me at it on saturday
<balloons> elopio, I saw popover landed. I'll get the docs page updated
<elopio> balloons: cool.
<elopio> balloons: I saw a reply on the bug about the objectName on the popover actions, but I haven't been able to check that.
<balloons> elopio, yea, same here..
<elopio> if you see somebody using the popover, please tell him to notice that the click_by_text method will probably be deprecated.
<balloons> well, I'm thinking of keeping the local versions I put in in place until the click by text dies
<balloons> then i'll move them to the sdk
 * pinky is away: Away
<DanChapman> wow its quiet today
<balloons> elfy put out a stumper and quieted the whole channel DanChapman :-)
<DanChapman> :-) lol
<balloons> DanChapman, I'm actually doing a conversion to the emulator for the rss reader and trying to land carla's changes
<balloons> I haven't looked this morning at ubiquity -- any happy news?
<elfy> I sowwy :(
 * balloons looks
<balloons> nice, the trend is sane again :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah well its kinda working some minor timing issues which the next run should be fixed. But still some odd beviour with the testbed. for instance the lvm_encrypt on the amd64 run is using the old test before xnox's fix which is strange
<balloons> only on the amd64 run tho?
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah the i386 is all running the latest now
<balloons> that explains things then
<DanChapman> jibel said he will take a look when he gets a chance
<balloons> i wondered why amd64 was all bent out of shape
<m-b-o> ballons: I've updated the MP
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah its mighty strange how the session log says it pulled my branch but autopilot is complaining about something that isn't even there :-)
<DanChapman> but hey at least we got some blues now :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, also the gedit test is coming along now nearly 50 tests and still plenty more to do :-D
<balloons> m-b-o, excellent!
<balloons> DanChapman, I'm super psyched about the gedit test
<balloons> DanChapman, I know your jenkins woes all to well my friend. Sometimes we're being silly, sometimes it's the tool. but it will only do what we tell it
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah i didn't realise how much tweaking would be needed once it gets run on there. It runs perfect on my machine everytime before i push it and then it dnt work! grrr.... all good fun though
<DanChapman> balloons, I cam across this last week. http://ubuntuone.com/2KQs94muGQtGIBXnxX8vmb you've probably seen it before but it gives a nice view on testing software
<balloons> DanChapman, no I hadn't seen that
<m-b-o> balloons: when will the next smoke test run?
<DanChapman> balloons, its quite an interesting read :-)
<balloons> m-b-o, they run everyday. So you upped the timeout's and added your network asserts yes?
<m-b-o> yes, approved it by myself ;)
<balloons> m-b-o, :-)
<m-b-o> balloons: when there's no connection we will see
<balloons> m-b-o, perfect.. that should be very helpful
<m-b-o> balloons: I'm really curious to find out
<balloons> plars, well, let's wait for it to build and I'll see if I can get plars to kick off a job just for us :-)
<balloons> m-b-o, ^^
<m-b-o> :)
<balloons> hehe.. plars on the brain
<plars> :)
<balloons> m-b-o, this is the build https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+build/4871250
<m-b-o> balloons: cool, thanks! :)
<balloons> ty
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hello, buonasera
<balloons> Letozaf_, howdy
<Letozaf_> balloons, :) I have worked on the calendar app and the rssreader one
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh.. what's up on rssreader?
<balloons> Letozaf_, I worked to convert your old branch to the new emulator.. I'd love to do the same with an updated one :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, well I fixed it as they made quite a lot changes to it since I wrote the autopilot tests
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! fine, I can push it
<Letozaf_> balloons, but there is no way to remove a topic at the moment :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, and I'm happy to hear about calendar too.. excellent.. productive weekend eh?
<balloons> Letozaf_, we can note it as a bug.. rss reader definitely has bugs.. so we'll try and note them ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah but for the calendar app need help on one thing :p
<balloons> I can convert the calendar app to the sdk also
<Letozaf_> balloons, good
<Letozaf_> balloons, do you want me to push what I did till now
<Letozaf_> balloons, so you can see what I did ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, go for it
<Letozaf_> balloons, shall I push the changes to the same branches I had before ? is it ok ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, that's just fine
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, just a minute and I will do it
<balloons> I've been working off the lp:~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/view-feeds-test
<Letozaf_> balloons, I just pushed the rssreader app tests to https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/view-feeds-test
<Letozaf_> balloons, so that looks right :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think removing topic is missing
<balloons> Letozaf_, kk
<Letozaf_> balloons, cannot find how to with the last changes they made
<Letozaf_> balloons, so that test is incomplete
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will now push the calendar app tests to https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-calendar-app/calendar-app but can I do it if this is merged ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, you can
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> you can merge the same branch again :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok did it I also pushed the calendar app tests
<Letozaf_> balloons, this one needs fixing when I change the new event start and end time :p
<Letozaf_> balloons, need help here :p
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok
<balloons> merging the rss branch now
<balloons> my changes are in here: lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-rssreader-app/convert-tests-to-sdk
<balloons> I think I might just pull your branch and redo it
<DanChapman> see you all tomorrow folks :-)
<balloons> the conversion that is
<balloons> DanChapman, peace out :-p
<DanChapman> lol
<balloons> lol.. I love world culture
<Letozaf_> DanChapman, bye
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok! oh, another test needs fixing (rssreader) the view feeds, one they changed things also there, I was about to work on it
<balloons> ok Letozaf_ I grabbed trunk for rssreader, and then merged your branch into
<balloons> it doesn't work out of the box.. should it?
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh lol
<balloons> yes, no more all feed view
<Letozaf_> balloons, try the add and remove topic and feed one
<Letozaf_> balloons, that works fine
<balloons> error line 163    self.assertThat(canonicalFeed.text, Eventually(Equals("Canonical"))) AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'text'
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me try, it worked yesterday
<balloons> Letozaf_, well I merged with upstream code
<balloons> they may have tweaked things again.. that's why this needs to get into there codebase, so when they merge they can't break it!
<Letozaf_> balloons, it also happens to me, but I'm quite sure yesterday it didn't :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, shall I wait for you to convert the test to sdk before working on it or what ?
<balloons> probably a quick fix, I'll let you do that while I redo the conversion quick
<balloons> no no go ahead
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, its "only" a timing issue... have to add another assert  there...
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh.. that's an easy fix then
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure :p
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's working now, do you want me to push the changes ? (I mean I fixed the error on line 163)
<balloons> go for it Letozaf_ :-
<phillw> balloons: have you had chance to think how to tie in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Drinking%20our%20own%20champagne (suitably renamed) into our area?
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok pushed the change
<balloons> phillw, ohh you even have a icon ;)
<balloons> phillw, I'd like to it be a part of the first steps
<phillw> balloons: arrived earlier today :D Rafael was set the task, hope you like it!
<balloons> I do :-
<phillw> on the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities area, or some where else?
<balloons> phillw, it can be there, but I would like a nicer onboarding that includes this. In other words, join the list, join the group, then install a development version of ubuntu
<balloons> we're missing that last step in some ways.. it's kind of implied, but I'd like to make it more prominent and to the point.. install the dev version, here's why, and here's what you can do with it
<balloons> vm or real hw, install it ;-0
<phillw> it will be some where near to the section of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities#I_want_to_help_test
<phillw> I'll have a look in, give you a shout in a while.
<balloons> kk, that make sense? so there should be a link from the main page as well.. a link to something that gets you to arrive at your page :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, sorry I'm tied up in a meeting for a few, so I got stuck on my work.. what do you need help on with calendar? I can do the conversion work on the working tests :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's when I try to change the new event start and stop time
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh, are you having trouble interacting with the objects?
<Letozaf_> balloons, cannot stop the time picker on the hour or minute I want to chose
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, I can drag the hour and minute chooser, but cannot stop it
<Letozaf_> balloons, more or less lin 84
<Letozaf_> sorry line 84 in the test
<Letozaf_> balloons, I would like to be able to change the hour bye one hour at a time and not let it roll over to whatever time it wants on it's own
<balloons> gotcha. So when you interact it rolls past the time.. I'll have to run it
<Letozaf_> balloons, it just rolls :p
<balloons> kk.. so I can look at that in a few
<Letozaf_> balloons, if you can otherwise I will wait and carry on with the rssreader app
<balloons> Letozaf_, ah-hah I see :-)
<phillw> balloons: as I see it, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Testing_The_Devlopment_Release and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Drinking%20our%20own%20champagne are tied that closely, they may as well be merged into one page?
<balloons> Letozaf_, so it works, that's cool.. we can work on selecting a proper time as the next step.. iterate iterate
<balloons> phillw, yes, exactly.. Lump that into a nice logical page.. 3 parts: linking to the technical bits of getting a development version of ubuntu for yourself going, the drinking your own champagne stuff on (aka, the why we do it), and the last bits about "what" to do.
<balloons> perhaps a general section on where to learn more for the classroom related stuff
<Letozaf_> balloons, so is it ok as it is for now ? really ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, one step at a time for me.. it does test.. my biggest piece is I REALLY want to land the rss reader test, as it has nothing
<balloons> but the calendar test, as you wrote it, yes I would merge it
<balloons> and plan to enhance it to test specific times
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fine :p
<balloons> ok, all done ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, so I will propose a merge for the calendar app ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yea, go for it :-) We'll just have to make sure it runs wells on the device, which I can do
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok done!
<melodie> hi
<phillw> hi melodie welcome to #ubuntu-quality. to every one, melodie is a newish lubuntu-qa person, will have questions to ask. melodie I assure you that there are no dumb questions, read through our https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities area and SCREAM at me or balloons if the questions you have are not answered!
<melodie> thank you very much
<melodie> I'll add this one chan to my favorites and ask some basic questions as time goes
<knome> i assure there are dumb questions - the unasked ones
<melodie> is there any chance that there are there people here you are the ones working on the zram thing?
<phillw> melodie: I'm one of the wiki guys working on the area, we do need people like you to do as knome asks... Let us know the un asked ones.
<balloons> zram is fun :-) but no I'm not working on ti :-)
<phillw> melodie: zram is mainly a lubuntu thing. Ask on L-QA about that.
<melodie> on the list then
<knome> melodie, balloons is the one with lots of typos - feel free to point out his false spelling ;)
<melodie> ok
<melodie> I take notes, and probably introduce myself shortly on the mailing list before starting to post. about zram I have seen an interesting thread
<balloons> knome, <3
<knome> balloons, <3
<melodie> I have been working on a Openbox only Ubuntu remix project for months now and I am not a coder, which makes it a bit difficult but not uninteresting, and I have modified the default files for the system to accept zram working on machines having above 512 MB :p
<phillw> melodie: for zram, use the L-QA area and also look in the archives. but applying for membership here and joining the mailing list is also a good move :)
<melodie> I also have received nice help and tips from gilir and knowing that now lubuntu will use zram as default has motivated me a lot to join the testing
<melodie> phillw I'm not sure if I need to apply for membership here or if coming to the chan will be enough, I'll do if needed
<phillw> melodie: gilir is the head of dev for lubuntu, I also keep in touch with him. If you are wanting to learn more about testing, then I would strongly suggest that you do. some of the emails may be 'over your head' in the early days, but you can get an overview of what QA is all about & then look up the areas you do not know about yet.
<melodie> sure this is what I want to do
<melodie> one of my questions will be how to use the test cases for instance (but not know, it's late here and I am being tired)
<melodie> I'll just test gently, with one method (vbox) then the other (an IBM laptop P4 T30 with 1 Gb ram I have)
<phillw> melodie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam#Joining
<melodie> and try to use the right methods with zsync and such
<melodie> thank you, I'll keep the link to that page in my LubuntuSaucyTesting folder
<melodie> until I can read it quietly and completely
<phillw> melodie: we have archived classroom sessions for vbox etc... head over to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy
<melodie> phillw I know gilir is the head of the lubuntu dev, and he has been very nice to help me. So what I have learned while building this Ubuntu Openbox is something where there are parts I can probably share for the benefit of Lubuntu which I appreciate a lot
<phillw> melodie: the easiest link to bookmark for you is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/
<melodie> I don't bookmark anymore, my bookmarks used to look like a mess, I create a desktop file which I can click on to open the one desired page :)
<melodie> well I bookmark sometimes, but only for fast reuse, these ones I'll probably visit several times to get the information I need
<melodie> there is something I have been amazed a few months ago, I had reported a bug against the zram-config package because the default setup says it will not be started in the Live if the machine has over 512 MB ram, and I think this is a big mistake. Having used zram for many years now, I feel it good to have at least up to 2 GB ram, depending on which desktop is used.
<melodie> Unity really does need 2GB, under this amount ram I have felt it was sluggish
<melodie> and after I have posted the bug report, maybe one or two days later : not a bug ! rejected with no explation and removed at once !
<melodie> it was not a simple one, I had worked on it
<knome> unity being slow is not a bug, it's a feature
 * knome hides
<melodie> :)
<melodie> in a Live, having zram working up to 2 GB ram would be much better than limiting it to 512 MB : for all versions.
<balloons> unity 8 helps out there :-)
<knome> balloons, disclaimer: i haven't used unity, ever :P
<balloons> I'm just teasing back
<balloons> yes it requires more resources, of course :-)
<knome> did you mean windows 8 helps with the unity slowness?
<knome> why waste anything? i have 8GB of RAM on desktop and 6GB on laptop, but i run xfce..
<balloons> I mean unity-next
<knome> did you mean: windows XP?
<melodie> and also cutting the available ram in 2 to fix the size of the block device is not the perfect method for in old machines with small amounts of cpu and ram 1/4th, as advised by the developer of the compcache project has always provided good results in all tests I did and had people do on remixes I did in the paste
<melodie> (in another distro previously also, with Openbox too)
<knome> i think balloons went sobbing in the corner
<knome> i win!
<melodie> knome what do you win?
<knome> melodie, the teasing competition ;)
<melodie> knome I suspect you use Xfce because you used to love Gnome2 ;)
<knome> i used to *use* gnome 2, but i didn't feel completely at home with it
<melodie> have you been at a forum having for name "linuxgator" at some time?
<knome> melodie, nope
<melodie> ok, someone else using a nick looking like your's then
<knome> also, i've used xfce since 2007
<melodie> ok
<melodie> do you install it on a minimal ubuntu or do you install Xubuntu directly?
<knome> i just go for the xubuntu installation, most of the things are good for me in that
<Noskcaj> On a related topic, testdrive finally has support for 2GB of RAM. All thanks to the worst hackfest ever run
<melodie> I could present you a configuration I did once to make it look like gnome2
<knome> (some of that is explained by the fact that i'm the current xubuntu project lead...)
<melodie> if you don't mind of course
<melodie> knome congratulations!
<knome> you could send it to http://xubuntu-showcase.deviantart.com/
<melodie> no
<melodie> I can't
<knome> i use *very* minimalistic setups myself
<melodie> I have used a background already existing
<melodie> but I have arranged it to be present in the whole system
<melodie> http://meets.free.fr/Downloads/Screenshots/xubuntu-brown.png
<knome> aha
<melodie> and the full theme in a tree directory here: http://meets.free.fr/Downloads/XubuntuBrownTheme/
<phillw> knome: lubuntu are the only DE to use zram as default.
<melodie> with the setup of the panel too
<knome> http://temp.knome.fi/other/laptop_screenshot.png and http://temp.knome.fi/other/desktop_screenshot.png
<melodie> phillw Ubuntu Openbox Remix does it
<melodie> but of course its not an official branding as Lubuntu is ;-)
<phillw> melodie: it is not an adopted flavour.... We do have fun with the differences :)
<melodie> so you might say "the only official version"
<phillw> melodie: correct :D
<melodie> :)
<melodie> Madbox also uses zram, but is not continuued
<melodie> ok, good night
<melodie> :)
<balloons> Noskcaj, ping
<Noskcaj> balloons, i'm here for the next 10 minutes
<balloons> Noskcaj, I'll be quick :-) Do you have that list of testdrive hackables in bug reports for testdrive? I was hoping to get them all as bug reports and add a tag to them so people new to testdrive coding could hack on them.
<balloons> I want to use that in a new campaign to help people get involved, but I want to make sure the todo items are in place
<Noskcaj> balloons, All but one or two are. e.g. fix the documentation for testdrive
<Noskcaj> good idea btw
<balloons> Noskcaj, great.. when you get time, add a tag and the missing ones and just let me know
<Noskcaj> ok. I'll be trying to get testdrive into debian this week, i think we're finally ready for that
<balloons> ohh, nice!
<Noskcaj> what's the tag going to be? also, maybe we make a ubuntu-QA bugs team, for notifications for all the QA team maintained packages?
<balloons> Noskcaj, you could just use 'todo'
<balloons> Noskcaj, I'm intrigued, tell me more
<Noskcaj> balloons, Similar to the xubuntu-bugs team, which just sends you a notification every time a relevant bug is edited or made
<Noskcaj> i have to go to school now, bye
<balloons> Noskcaj, bye.. mention it to me again, as to what all it would include
<balloons> we'll talk later
<Noskcaj> tstdrive, the testcases, and other tools we use, the QA website
<melodie> hi
<melodie> coming by just for a typo here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cadence
<melodie> s/and execute the testcases for the iso and report there results to the tracker. /and execute the testcases for the iso and report their results to the tracker.
<melodie> their results and not there results
<melodie> another typo can be noticed here:
<melodie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware
<melodie> in this title: "How to generate and store a weblink of your computer's specications"
<melodie> specification and not specications, of course
<melodie> gn now
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-13
<phillw> balloons: poke... right in the left rib.....
<DanChapman> morning all
<Noskcaj> afternoon DanChapman
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<slickymaster> good morning
<DanChapman> slickymaster, morning :-)
<slickymaster> DanChapman: hello Dan
<slickymaster> elfy: ping. Are you there?
<elfy> hi slickymaster
<knome> balloons!
<knome> balloons, stgraber: re: the bug about testcases being archived while they shouldn't... i enabled one of them in the *other* testsuite (where we actually want them to be disabled), and it's unarchived again for the testsuite where we *want* them to be enabled
<knome> stgraber, balloons: bug 1211746
<ubot5> bug 1211746 in Ubuntu QA Website "Disabling a testcase in one testsuite marks it as archived on other testsuites as well" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1211746
<stgraber> knome: oops, sounds like buggy SQL, I'll fix that once I'm done travelling and attending conferences
<knome> stgraber, thanks :) the workaround is giving me all admin rights to the tracker, which would probably be a good idea anyway, if doable :)
<DanChapman> balloons, gedit is ready for a review again when you get a chance :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, got it :-)
<balloons> knome, ty for solving the mystery
<knome> balloons, no problem. seriously, would you approve me to get the admin access?
<DanChapman> balloons, I would go get a coffee if you run it lol lasts like 15 mins
<balloons> DanChapman, noted :-)
<balloons> knome, having an additional admin wouldn't be the worst idea
<knome> balloons, if you need me to take action regarding that, just tell me to; if not, thanks :)
<smartboyhw> Hey balloons how are you?
<balloons> knome, yes stgraber holds the keys to the acls, not I.
<knome> balloons, shall i ask him?
<balloons> knome, I think you did :-)
<balloons> smartboyhw, good, yourself?
<smartboyhw> balloons, great, just finished my piano exam today
<knome> balloons, sure, but not by your approval, if you see how that makes a difference :)
<smartboyhw> balloons is the "QA messiah"
<smartboyhw> And knome is the "flavour QA messiah"
<smartboyhw> How does that make it?
<balloons> smartboyhw, ohh piano, nice. Do you enjoy playing?
<smartboyhw> balloons, yep
<knome> heh, i played the piano for 6 years, but i'm pretty bad at it
<smartboyhw> knome, at what grade are you?
<knome> smartboyhw, none :)
<knome> i said i'm pretty bad at it!
<smartboyhw> knome, lolololololololololololololololololololololol
<knome> i mean i was like 6 when i started, and 12ish when i stopped the lessons
<smartboyhw> knome, oh:(
 * smartboyhw has learnt it for 9 years now。。。
<knome> and the studying atmosphere isn't quite as it is in asia here
<smartboyhw> knome, +1
<smartboyhw> In Asia, either you study hard or you suck:P
<smartboyhw> i.e. no jobs, no university, etc.
<knome> fortunately, it's not quite the same here regarding that eitehr :P
<smartboyhw> Heh
<smartboyhw> knome, if you became an admin, expect me to ping you a lot:P
<knome> remind you, i'm good at ignoring
<smartboyhw> knome, boo
<balloons> smartboyhw, what grade are you in piano? I too played but only as a reference point for music instruction. I remember not having the hand dexterity to do very well.
<smartboyhw> balloons, eh, finished my Grade 8.
<elfy> thought I'd joined ##randomnessftw
<balloons> During one of my exams I had to play a piece, and the second half was in a different key. So I stopped, slid up the bench and kept playing.. my litle piano teacher was llike 5 ft tall if that with tiny hands. She told me if she could reach and play it, I shouldn't need to move either. I still could hardly reach an octave of keys
<knome> elfy, no, just #ubuntu-"quality"-discussions
<smartboyhw> elfy, LOL
<elfy> :)
<balloons> #randomness for the morning
<smartboyhw> elfy, it's good to be random some times;P
<elfy> I'm never random ...
 * smartboyhw hacks into elfy's brain and adds a random C++ code
 * elfy hacked into his brain sometime in the early 80s - you are way too late
<balloons> on that note, I'm going to start the gedit tests
<elfy> lol
<smartboyhw> balloons, what sort of new QA projects are you having in your brain?
<balloons> smartboyhw, stuff with manual testing.
<balloons> and testdrive :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, that's not NEW...
<smartboyhw> balloons, hack, we failed:(
<balloons> hardly, lots of good setup came out of it.. but moving on, new stuff is click packages
<smartboyhw> balloons, \o/
<balloons> you know about click packages a little right?
<smartboyhw> balloons, yep, sort of, you want to develop autopkgtest for it or?
<balloons> we need to migrate to using it, but it breaks our automated test running abilities
<smartboyhw> balloons, yeah:(
<smartboyhw> balloons, so what are you going to do?
<balloons> well, apparently be the guinea pig or lab rat if you will and test out the ideas they have to fix the issue
 * smartboyhw likes being in the lab, either being the guinea pig or the lab rat or the scientist:P
<smartboyhw> balloons, ^
<balloons> smartboyhw, yes it is the best part about qa isn't it?
<smartboyhw> balloons, \o/
<balloons> ;-( my xephyr window doesn't seem to like me today
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
<slickymaster> tumbling up and down
<balloons> yea for working now.. apparently I just need to run the autopilot bit outside xephyr
<slickymaster> elfy, wasn't able to see if you can, or not, spare a few minutes
<elfy> I'm about slickymaster
<slickymaster> elfy, the reason I've pinged you this morning was about the assistive technologies testcase
<elfy> yep
<elfy> seen it
<slickymaster> elfy, mainly because I wasn't sure if you guys were aware that part of it already was in the settings manager testcase
<elfy> no I wasn't
<elfy> but it wasn't tagged xubuntu either - which is why I didn't know about it
<slickymaster> elfy, I thought so,
<smartboyhw> balloons, so, how to be the guinea pig?
<balloons> so DanChapman shall I place all my thoughts into the review, or do you want them inline here and now?
<slickymaster> elfy, well, I've done it anyway and at least now it has its own testcase
<elfy> yep - all merged and testcase sorted too :)
<slickymaster> elfy, that's about it, just wanted to check it with you
<elfy> okey doke
<elfy> how have you been anyway slickymaster ?
<slickymaster> elfy, dying while I wait for the 23rd
<elfy> holidays?
<slickymaster> elfy, vacations expecting me
<DanChapman> balloons, either im not fussy :-)
<elfy> slickymaster: not long now :)
<slickymaster> elfy, yes. time to pick up my board and surf all day long, for three entire weeks
<slickymaster> elfy: it seems light years away
<slickymaster> elfy, the best part is that my kid can,'t hardly wait to do it, also
<elfy> cool
<slickymaster> elfy, I just hope I can manage to get xubuntu documentation all translated into portuguese before that
<elfy> good lord - on your own?
<smartboyhw> slickymaster, NEVER translate a single documentation on your own:P
<slickymaster> elfy, well, no one else seems to be working on it
<smartboyhw> Collabarate is a better idea
<elfy> slickymaster: I would if it needs translating into english for the portuguese :)
<elfy> I should get my mate to do it for Gallego lol
<elfy> smartboyhw: collaboration's great if people join in
<smartboyhw> slickymaster, have you asked the team yet?
<smartboyhw> I mean, the pt translation team
<slickymaster> smartboyhw: bad timing smartboyhw, I've already translated Mugshot and TestDrive, alone
<smartboyhw> slickymaster, eh...
<smartboyhw> slickymaster, you'd better get a team member review your translations..
<slickymaster> smartboyhw: they've been quite for a while
<smartboyhw> slickymaster, ?
<slickymaster> smartboyhw: yes
<elfy> quiet smartboyhw
<slickymaster> ?
<smartboyhw> elfy, ???????????
<elfy> or rather smartboyhw - quiet not quite
<slickymaster> elfy: thanks
<slickymaster> smartboyhw: I meant quiet, but the fingers didn't type what the brain told them to
<smartboyhw> slickymaster, elfy ah .....
<smartboyhw> Hmm, so you did contact them right?
<smartboyhw> In that case, high time to plan some activities in LoCo to get them translated:P
<slickymaster> smartboyhw: yes, that's a good idea
<slickymaster> smartboyhw: anyway I'm translating it in Rosetta, so it's kind of a work in progress, open to be worked and reviewed
<smartboyhw> slickymaster, but most people here don't know Portugese:P
<slickymaster> smartboyhw: I meant for the members of the pt translators :)
<smartboyhw> slickymaster, :)
<slickymaster> smartboyhw: and I suspect elfy can scratch a few words in northern spanish, which is very similar
<elfy> :)
 * smartboyhw didn't realize elfy knows Spanish
<balloons> DanChapman, I had a few errors I was re-running to see if they would work
<balloons> and I had to reboot my box :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, oh which ones? :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, lol, silly me I rebooted and lost the full detail. But, I remember test_save_and_open_a_file
<balloons> which is confusing because it doesn't exist.. I suspected the merge didn't go as I thought
<DanChapman> balloons, do you mean test_save_file_type as save and open are seperate tests
<balloons> I also wanted to re-run for that reason :-)
<balloons> no DanChapman that exact test
<DanChapman> oh there aint a test called that lol
<balloons> I had a feeling some of my old hackery merged in when I merged the branch
<DanChapman> lol :-)
<balloons> ok, trying xephyr again
 * smartboyhw is trying out the terminal amuttp/temp-dir
<smartboyhw> touch/tm/temp-dir/a
<smartboyhw> touch /tmp/temp-/c
<smartboyhw> mkdir/tmp/temp-dir2
<smartboyhw> Sorry for that lol
<smartboyhw> I was trying the terminal autopilot test
<smartboyhw> And found out that I can't escape it:*(
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, lol done that many times forget i started it and end up with bugs in my test where ap has typed and i didnt notice :-D
<smartboyhw> lol
<balloons> that's the whole idea of running them in xephyr.. it's in own caged onscreen xserver and you can use your pc while it does it's business..
 * DanChapman goes to look into xephyr
<balloons> Try this: sudo apt-get install xserver-xephyr, Xephyr -ac -br -noreset -screen 800x600 :1, DISPLAY=:1.0, autopilot run terminal
<balloons> it seemingly doesn't need anything special to run.. so no window decorations required.. I went back and forth on running something like fluxbox or openbox in there
<DanChapman> balloons, E: Command line option ‘r’ [from -br] is not known
<balloons> ohh? it's not important
<DanChapman> got it going does it take ages for the test to start?
<balloons> DanChapman, yea, things seem a bit funny running it in there
<balloons> I've been playing with it to see if it can meet our needs.. I'm not sure what the long pauses are caused by
<balloons> ohh, 1024x768 might be a better size.. the file open dialog gets big ;-)
<DanChapman> far two slow for my liking :-)
<DanChapman> to
<balloons> *too
<balloons> I agree, a pure vm works better.. I want it to work somehow, but at least you know about it now ;-)
<DanChapman> its my fat fingers :-)
<balloons> I'm running the full gedit test in it now, we'll see how long it takes and if it works or not
<DanChapman> balloons, still running?
<balloons> DanChapman, yea, haha
<DanChapman> ouch!
<balloons> still running
<DanChapman> lol thats gotta be near on an hour now
<balloons> yea, I've been in a meetin', but I'm swapping it over to a vm
<balloons> and we're running in a vm now.. I'm guessing it will beat the xephyr run :-)
<DanChapman> should hope so :-D
<balloons> anyways on the code itself, I'm intrigued.. you've done a lot of nice work, and it makes me think of having an emulator for gtk apps
<balloons> I will say this is interesting: GeditTerminalTests
<DanChapman> balloons, an emulator would be pretty cool. But don't the class names have to match the object name?
<balloons> perhaps it would be better to just use typical command line to launch the application with arguments, rather than the terminal
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah i like that one
<DanChapman> Ok easy enough to change
<balloons> It's cool that you've done the work to test both.. and to be fair, it's closer to how a user would launch. But I'm concerned about that undirected typing
<balloons> we know what happens ;-)
<balloons> that said, when there are points you want to check interactions like this, where does it go? in the gedit test or the terminal test?
<DanChapman> both i would say.
<balloons> DanChapman, re:emulator, what do you mean the class names must match objectNames?
<DanChapman> the two tests in GeditTermTests will need breaking out to seperate test classes to be able to launch frm cmd line instead of using terminal
<balloons> DanChapman, testing command line options could prove interesting, heh, there's many options
<balloons> block processblock process
<balloons> I suppose only --new-document and --new-window would be interesting in addition to the files tests you have
<DanChapman> I havn't really looked into them so i maybe wrong but if i remember right the docs said emulater names should be that of the object i.e GtkWindow. But the names aren't the same across apps
<balloons> DanChapman, my only other comment on the code is are we able to assert focus before typing? does gtk give us such a property?
<DanChapman> yeah that would be cool
<DanChapman> focus of?
<balloons> the textbuffer for intstance
<balloons> DanChapman, ahh I gotcha.. yea, the diversity might limit how useful it could be.. but there are definitely things you've done in here that would help other tests, that's the hard bit
<balloons> re-using that code easily
<DanChapman> sometimes there is an is_focus property but sometimes it stays at 0. let me just check gedit
<balloons> aww, xephyr tests finished and vm is finished.. not sure which one "won"
<balloons> Ran 63 tests in 4388.826s
<balloons> Ran 63 tests in 813.501s
<balloons> I know part of the trouble with gtk stuff is that the properties didn't update.. I assumed gtk issues, but we could blame autopilot I suppose :-p
<balloons> well I say seemingly didn't update..
<balloons> so that's it.. they all pass, the test layout looks great and very well thought out
<balloons> I think that's all my comments
<balloons> I agree, this can do a lot more than what's in there right now
<DanChapman> there is an is_focus property available for the buffer so i will get that in there
<dkessel> good evening
<DanChapman> dkessel, evening
<dkessel> can i have a look at what you guys are talking about? this sounds interesting
<balloons> dkessel, DanChapman I think can now be crowned the gtk autopilot test master.. he's producing some nice stuff :-)
<balloons> dkessel, we spoke a little of using xephyr.. that experiment failed as too slow and inconsistent. After that we spoke about DanChapman
<DanChapman> balloons, cheers for the list i'll get that implemented
<dkessel> where's that branch? :)
<balloons> 's gedit test. Here's the merge proposal: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/gedit/+merge/178280
<balloons> dkessel, lp:~dpniel/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/gedit
<dkessel> wow, so much stuff. and it even has some nice error messages with possible causes for the test failure...
<DanChapman> dkessel, yeah i noticed in the testtools docs that assertThat has an extra param to display friendly messages :-D
<dkessel> DanChapman, why? "assertion failed" is not nice enough for you to understand the failure? ;D
<DanChapman> dkessel, lol its nice enough for me but i wrote the test so i know the steps. It just looks nicer anyway saying 'Dialog didn't open' instead of assertion error 0 != 1.
<dkessel> DanChapman, yup :)
 * dkessel always hates when tests at his workplace break and just say "AssertionFailedError" ("Expected 10, but got 1" is not much better either)
<DanChapman> :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, dkessel :-) Indeed, it's a nice little trick worth employing
<DanChapman> balloons, it would be cool to have a script like the ubiquity-runner to run autopilot tests but I don't know enough about bash to see if it can be modified to work for other tests
<balloons> DanChapman, what do you mean?
<DanChapman> balloons, lp:~jibel/+junk/ubiquity-autopilot-runner basically it creates a clean vm from an iso pulls the test branch and runs it although it does some extra bits to be able to run ubiquity. the xephyr thing got me thinking and that runner works pretty well
<balloons> DanChapman, OHHH.. I gotcha. Yes, you could indeed run that locally on say the whole test suite, just like in jenkins
<balloons> I don't see why not
<DanChapman> right calling it a day folks. balloons have pushed the changes for is_focus and changed  the terminal tests will work on --new-doc and window in the morning
<balloons> DanChapman, woot.. tomorrow sounds like merge day for it then
<DanChapman> sounds good to me :-)
<m-b-o> balloons: what's up?
<balloons> m-b-o, guten tag
<m-b-o> :)
<m-b-o> no smoke tests for the weather app, somethings really broken?
<balloons> m-b-o, wie sagt man "the sky"?
<balloons> hehe.. the smoke tests are still running, there was some issues this morning with the builds
<m-b-o> der himmel?
<m-b-o> balloons: haha ;)
<balloons> m-b-o, danke. so, der himmel
<balloons> anyways, I'm curious as ever to see the weather app output
<balloons> yesterday it showed network issues, and also the tab switching was infinite looping. I disabled that test, you might have seen
<balloons> it's a bug in the emulator (the looping), but why it's not finding the tab to switch to is troubling, hence I opened a bug against weather app too
<m-b-o> is it still that "percentage-from-the-left" thing?
<balloons> no, not at all.. the tabs are selected much more sanely now :-)
<m-b-o> I  had this bug alawys, when I've tried to get from the last tab back to the first
<m-b-o> as the first tab is attached at the end
<balloons> hmm, care to add some comments to the bugs?
<balloons> it very well could be an underlying emulator issue
<balloons> I mean completely
<m-b-o> balloons: I think so :)
<balloons> elopio, you about?
<m-b-o> ballons: I guess the index of the attached first tab (after the last) is not right.
<balloons> m-b-o, chatting about weather in #ubuntu-touch
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hello
<phillw> is anyone else still having issues with usb-creator and unetbootin?
<elfy> phillw: not with unetbootin but I have nothing but trouble with usb-creator
 * elfy is glad we don't have it as a default
<phillw> elfy: I have recently found :Usb creator For anyone having problems with the startup disk creator / unetbootin / casper (casper is the bit / system that adds persistency to your usb device), you could do worse than grab the deb version of live-usb-install. I tried it tonight with 13.10 and went without a hitch. It's available fromhttp://live.learnfree.eu/download  that page also has further details on it. For lubuntu users, download the
<phillw> it seems to work well :D
<elfy> I never use it phillw
<phillw> I do, for my 'ubuntu on a stick' :D
<elfy> :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<phillw> ooh, sweet, they even ask for us to suggest adding new versions to the database! I've just asked that 13.10 be added :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, for the calendar app test, if I add eventually to the two lines you suggested, I get this error: TypeError: Eventually is only usable with attributes that have a wait_for function or callable objects
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh yes
<balloons> just add lambda: to the front
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<balloons> or depending on if you need the variable or not, you can remove the parathesis from the call and use the function directly
<balloons> confusing perhaps
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try both and see what happens :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, as in.
<balloons> blah = function()
<balloons> instead can be blah = function
<balloons> then it will allow use of eventually.. or even just
<balloons> assertThat(function, eventually())
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok understood :)
<balloons> :-) whew, good
<Letozaf_> balloons, :p
<phillw> ooh, there's a new version... just grabbing :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, done ! it worked putting lambda to the front :)
<balloons> :-)
<SergioMeneses> hi guys! does anyone have problems with testdrive-gtk?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, I used it just today
<balloons> SergioMeneses, so I would say no
<balloons> for me :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I'm trying to open it but doesnt work
<SergioMeneses> let me try by console
<SergioMeneses> balloons, look: ERROR:gtkpreferences:Could not obtain the Ubuntu ISO list from rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage...
<balloons> SergioMeneses, Noskcaj might be able to tell you more, but try moving or deleting the .testdrive folder
<balloons> I would move it first in case it doesn't change anything and you want your cached images :-)
<balloons> SergioMeneses, that said, it sounds like a network error
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I have the same feeling
<balloons> is the app not handling missing the list very well?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, it's rare because I can open the link correctly http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<balloons> weird
<SergioMeneses> balloons, it was a network issue apparently
<SergioMeneses> as you said
<balloons> nice
<elopio> balloons: I'm here.
<balloons> elopio, I opened a bug on tab switching, it will loop forever
<elopio> balloons: can I get the number please?
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1211619
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1211619 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Autopilot emulator can loop infinitely while searching for tab" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> elopio, ^^
<elopio> balloons: cool. I'll look into the weather app.
<elopio> thanks!@
<elopio> balloons: do you have the test that causes the loop?
<balloons> elopio, yes, branch weather app. it's disabled and has a note on it
<balloons> in the test_mainview.py
<elopio> balloons: it didn't loop here.
<elopio> does it happen on your machine?
<balloons> elopio, no.. but it happens in the smoke testing
<balloons> see the runs from august 11th
<balloons> elopio, so there's 2 issues. One, we should add a control onto that while loop to stop after we've gone through every tab once
<balloons> 2, figure out why for some reason we don't get to a certain tab
<elopio> balloons: the thing is that the only way to know if we have gone through all the tabs is to get the number of tabs
<balloons> elopio, sure.. so get the number of tabs and don't loop more than the number?
<elopio> and if the number of tabs is correct, we should never loop.
<elopio> if the number of tabs is incorrect, nothing will work.
<balloons> well, I would say a hard limit on the tabs as well then
<elopio> balloons: I will limit the number of switches. But I'm more interested in understanding why it fails.
<elopio> also, I have no idea how to see the smoke testing runs of the 11th :)
<balloons> elopio, right :-) The limit just prevents the horrible loop :-)
<balloons> one sec, I'll link you
<balloons> elopio, this is weird actually.
<balloons> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3469/ubuntu-weather-app-autopilot/255413/
<balloons> that was from the 11th.. and it worked?
<elopio> oh, so I was looking at the right place :D
<balloons> this is from today, it loops: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-mako-smoke-ubuntu-weather-app-autopilot/11/console
<elopio> balloons: do you keep the videos for that somewhere?
<balloons> i have a bug open against weather, as the actual problem I'm not sure lies in the sdk or autopilot
<balloons> elopio, no video possible on the devices ;-(
<elopio> that makes it hard. We need more loggging for autopilot.
<elopio> I'll work on that next week.
<balloons> I can try and recreate on the device
<balloons> I think they are run with -vv
<balloons> if not they should be :-)
<elopio> balloons: that would be awesome. I'll be implementing the loop prevention.
<elopio> it will be the same, but it won't take 30 minutes to fail.
<balloons> exactly, that was my hope
<elopio> I can see different coordinates on the desktop. That might be the problem.
<balloons> elopio, I have something I'd like your opinion on. What do you think of adding a polling wrapper for select calls, as opposed to using something like self.assertThat(thing, Eventually(Not(Is(None))))
<balloons> i don't like the readability of tests as they are with all those silly asserts, when I already have a function in the emulator for the call.
<elopio> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1211619-tab_loop/+merge/180018
<elopio> I'm parsing your previous sentences...
<elopio> balloons: about that, I think that autopilot should raise and exception when select_single or select_many don't find any object.
<elopio> that's what selenium does.
<elopio> the most common case is that you will like that scenario to fail.
<balloons> elopio, I think I agree. .sorry my sentences were bad but you got it
<elopio> if you have a weird case where you just want to probe if the element is there, you can assert that the exception is raised.
<balloons> let me show you a branch diff
<thomi> elopio: we decided not to do that so it's easier to test whether an object exists or not
<elopio> balloons: no, they were fine. It's just that I'm slower in english.
<thomi> elopio: in hindsight, it may not have been the correct decision, but we can't change it now
<elopio> balloons: for that, on selenium-simple-test we added a element_exists method.
<balloons> thomi, hmm
<elopio> it returns true or false, doesn't fail.
<thomi> elopio: however, it should be trivial to check for None in the emulator
<thomi> so I don't think this is a big issue
<balloons> lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-terminal-app/polling-test-idea
<elopio> we do it most of the times, I think. For example, on the Tabs:
<elopio> assert tabs is not None, _NO_TABS_ERROR
<balloons> elopio, thomi see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-terminal-app/polling-test-idea/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_terminal_app/emulators.py
<elopio> balloons: can't be that done with Eventually?
<balloons> I think I like the idea better than all the asserting for none in the test
<elopio> ah, that's what you don't like
<elopio> sorry. It's not my english that's slow today :)
<balloons> haha.. no my explanation was horrible, trust me
<elopio> there is a NotEquals matcher in test tools.
<elopio> I would prefer we add an IsNot
<elopio> self.assertThat([42], Eventually(IsNot([42])))
<elopio> or we can ever do an EventuallyIsNot, if that's so common.
<elopio> *even
<balloons> eventuallyisnot is pretty common
<balloons> so which way do you think is best ?
<elopio> EventuallyIsNot = lambda x: Eventually(Not(Is(x)))
<elopio> I vote for that. Instead of adding an alternate polling method.
<balloons> elopio, this should be easier to see the difference; https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-terminal-app/polling-test-idea/+merge/180020
<balloons> well, we can change the polling method if you wish.. I just don't want to be writing the - self.assertThat(panel_popover, Eventually(NotEquals(None))) lines all the time
<elopio> with yours you remove the lambda though
<balloons> yea that was silly of me.. many of those did nothing
<elopio> balloons: another option would be to add a wait parameter to the select_single
<elopio> select_single(blah, wait=True) it will wait until the element is available.
<balloons> elopio, as you mentioned changing autopilot would be nice, but if there's no going back, well :-) The easy thing is for us to make a wrapper in the emulator (bring back get_object? shudder)
<balloons> elopio, but you see my basic idea of waiting for a function to notequal none
<thomi> elopio: you don't need to add the wait parameter - just use the Eventually matcher
<balloons> _poll_for_object
<elopio> thomi: the wait parameter would be a builtin eventuallyIsNotNone.
<elopio> if it's that common, it might be useful.
<thomi> elopio: what I'm saying is that we already have that
<elopio> balloons: I understand your _poll_for_object.
<thomi> autopilot.matchers.Eventually
<thomi> it takes any callable object
<balloons> so how can I wrap my calls.. hmm
<elopio> balloons: I still prefer not to add an alternate implementation to eventually.
<elopio> thomi: yes, what I'm saying is that we call autopilot.matchers.Eventually inside select single, if wait=True.
<balloons> so eventually(lambda: select_single ...,Equal(True))
<elopio> if wait=False, we return whatever we find, None or the object.
<thomi> elopio: hmmmm. I'm not convinced that's a good idea....
<thomi> elopio: I probably need to think about it some more
<elopio> balloons: I would not wrap the calls. I would make more specific matchers and do AssertThat(lambda: select_single(...), EventuallyEquals(True))
<elopio> or assertThat(lambda: select_sing(...), EventuallyIsNot(None))
<elopio> and, push thomi to add the wait param :)
<balloons> elopio, that's how I wrote for instance, the rssreader test
<balloons> assertThat(lambda: select_sing(...), EventuallyIsNot(None)), then do the actual call assgiment and do stuff ;-)
<elopio> and, also, if you find you are doing a common select_single, I would add it to the emulator with a get_method
<elopio> like on get_tabs, checking there are tabs.
<balloons> elopio, well yes, everything is a function call
<elopio> I got to run, sorry. I'll be back in the night.
<balloons> no lambda selects
<balloons> is there a slicker way to generically poll then.. I would rather do it in the function call in the emulator than in the test
<balloons> that's just my 2 cents
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-14
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<jamespage> is there a way to get more debug from DEP-8 tests running in the qalab?  I can't reproduce the squid3/amd64 test failure locally
<DanChapman> afternoon all
<smartboyhw> Hello DanChapman
<smartboyhw> Where's balloons？
<DanChapman> hey smartboyhw. No idea
 * balloons is hiding from smartboyhw 
<balloons> :-p
<smartboyhw> balloons, boo
<slickymaster> good afternoon
<balloons> howdy slickymaster
<slickymaster> balloons: hope everything's fine with you
<balloons> slickymaster, I'm here and alive :-)
<slickymaster> balloons: ... and kicking, as always ;)
<smartboyhw> LOl
<smartboyhw> balloons, any good posts to upload to theorangenotebook?
<smartboyhw> :P
<slickymaster> smartboyhw, hi
<balloons> smartboyhw, posts eh? Have you been writing anything?
<smartboyhw> balloons, I will write something soon enough, but what about you?
<balloons> I've been prepping for a little away time actually.. trying to clean up loose ends
<balloons> I was hoping to yes
<DanChapman> balloons, hey. I have a question, what would be classed as 'sustained and significant contributions' for ubuntu membership? anyway will have gedit ready for review soon. Got a bit held up today so couldn't get on it this morning
<balloons> DanChapman, I would happily give you a testimonial for membership.. Basically, the membership board reviews potential members I think once a month. There's a little bit of work for you to do.. make a wiki page about you and ask for testimonials from others to attest to your work and contributions
<balloons> typically they look for people who have been active and contributing for a little while.. the timeframe and level of contribution isn't hard defined; it's ultimately up to the membership board. That said, you've certainly been a wonderful contributor :-)
<elfy> DanChapman: always useful to have testimonials from existing members as well - so you an count me in
<DanChapman> awesome cheers balloons and elfy, well i see it says the wiki page says its rare that applications are accepted for contributions less than 6 months so i will probably wait for a while
<DanChapman> ooo i see summit is coming up soon. I liked the last one :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, I'm not sure how long it's been for you, but you can start on the page and asking for testimonials.. and yes, the end of this month :-)
<balloons> some things to talk about again eh?
<DanChapman> balloons, yes i will make a start on my wiki page. Is there going to be any Quality community sessions this summit? there always things to talk about :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, yes there will..it's about that time to start thinking about topics
<balloons> so this goes for anyone, but, feel free to bring up session ideas :-)
<slickymaster> balloons, when is it scheduled ?
<balloons> slickymaster, http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<slickymaster> balloons, thnaks
<slickymaster> thanks
<elfy> balloons: I shall think about that - depends on timing for me more than anything
<elfy> I still am looking for the admin iso/package tracker :p
<balloons> elfy, admin/iso tracker?
<elfy> manual - it's been a long day for me ...
<balloons> apparently me too.. I'm confused
<elfy> I still am looking for the admin iso/package tracker manual :p
<elfy> does that make it easier
<DanChapman> balloons, gedit ready for you when you get a moment
<balloons> DanChapman, aye
<balloons> k, review time for gedit
<DanChapman> sweet :-)
<balloons> I'm guessing it should be a quick one, as you've just added the couple bits :-)
<DanChapman> yeah just two more tests added and the is_focus changes
<balloons> btw, I like your samples.. humor is always helpful :-)
<DanChapman> :-) well i couldn't leave them empty
<elfy> balloons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1205013
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1205013 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Persistence should be it's own testcase" [Undecided,New]
<elfy> is your idea as simple as removing the persistence bit from the livecd testcase and creating a new one for it?
<elfy> that would be mine
<slickymaster> cy guys, got go
<balloons> elfy, yea, I think that sounds fine
<balloons> DanChapman, your approved mate
<DanChapman> balloons, :-) awesome.  cheers
<DanChapman> balloons, do you want me to merge gedit?
<balloons> DanChapman, if you don't mind
<DanChapman> yeah no probs :-)
<balloons> I know it's kind of funny to merge your own stuff, but I've been spoiled by you doing it, hah
<balloons> mostly though I don't want to make a mistake, and I've got alot of code open
<DanChapman> balloons, lol ok all merged. Next on my list for the gtk apps is get nautilus done. I haven't heard from Vas recently so not sure what his plans are
<balloons> DanChapman, yea, I would move forward on nautilus. Giving nautilus the same treatment as gedit is sure to uncover some bugs though, so be careful
<DanChapman> balloons, will do :-)  i presume jibel is on leave this week. So i will leave my ubiquity probs til he gets back, should give me enough time to get a test together for nautilus.
<balloons> there you go
<elfy> balloons: pushed them both up for review now - set you as reviewer - I'll wait for comment and deal with them as I see them
<phillw> balloons: have you seen a merge request from Markus re: lxkeymap and lxsessions-edit ?
<elfy> I have seen them phillw
<phillw> elfy: okies, Not sure how I missed them in my emails :/
<elfy> couple of days gone now
<phillw> yeah email dated 10 hours ago stated yesterday.... never quite sure when that is with us all different TZs :)
<elfy> I see keymap almost 24 hours ago and the other at 7pm on the 12th
<phillw> yeah, I see it now  Bug 1185965
<ubot5> bug 1185965 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed: Lxkeymap" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1185965
<phillw> Bug 1185968
<ubot5> bug 1185968 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed: Lxsession-edit" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1185968
<melodie> hi
<melodie> phillw knome ?
<elfy> hi melodie
<melodie> hello elfy
<melodie> I was wondering if someone saw my late messages the other day, about some typos to be corrected, in the wiki?
<elfy> I didn't
<elfy> melodie: have you got a launchpad account? if you have you can login and change typos easily enough
<melodie> I could repeat it now, is anyone here likely to modify the wiki?
<melodie> <melodie> coming by just for a typo here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cadence
<melodie> <melodie> s/and execute the testcases for the iso and report there results to the tracker. /and execute the testcases for the iso and report their results to the tracker.
<melodie> <melodie> their results and not there results
<melodie> * chrisccoulson est parti (Ping timeout: 256 seconds)
<melodie> <melodie> another typo can be noticed here:
<melodie> <melodie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware
<melodie> <melodie> in this title: "How to generate and store a weblink of your computer's specications"
<melodie> <melodie> specification and not specications, of course
<elfy> you can do it :)
<melodie> I have a launchpad account but for now I have a wiki to install for the linuxvillage community
<melodie> (I am the mayor of the Linuxvillage.net place ;) )
<elfy> nice :)
<melodie> thanks
<melodie> if anyone wants to grab the typos I pointed to and correct, my feedback is the contribution I can do
<elfy> done them :)
<phillw> melodie: it may be a grammatical error in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware as some people have more than one machine. e.g. I store my hardware spec and my standard VM set up.
<elfy> phillw: there's no such word as specications
<elfy> :)
<phillw> lol, that a typo! but the use of How to generate and store a weblink of your computer's specification(s) may be more grammatically correct?
<elfy> I'd not worry about it personally
<phillw> are are we entering to the area of be pedantic? :P
<elfy> I think so ;)
<phillw> *Or are we*
<elfy> or being
<elfy> :p
<elfy> pedants dream - ubuntu wiki :D
<phillw> indeed!
<elfy> at least we don't get edit wars :p
<elfy> trolls are more than enough
<melodie> hi phillw not pendantic, just grammatically correct would be nice
<melodie> and fancy:
<phillw> melodie: I totally missed the actual typo when looking for grammar... Such is the problem of being a trainee grammar nazi :P
<melodie> I have been practicing English for years, and even though I am not at the level of someone having lived years in an English speaking country I can understand the words even with a typo (most of the time) but what about the kids who just started one or two years ago at school, or three years, four years? They won't understand the words with typo : English is for people from all countries
<melodie> libreoffice with a good dictionary can be of some help to detect mistakes
<phillw> melodie: so when ever you spot a mis-spelled word, please do correct it :)
<melodie> so that forces me to connect to launchpad, then find a way to get back to the page?
<elfy> I find it hard to notice a lot of typos - I'm better at writing them
<melodie> not sure if that is easy?
<elfy> melodie: once you've an account you can just login to the wiki and away you go :)
<melodie> elfy just pasting the text in libreoffice and checking with the corrector can help remove them
<phillw> raw editing of wiki does not have any spell check, which is why I always ask someone to check over any new wiki page authored by my self (In ubuntu manual, they have both authors and editors... the editors double check the spelling, punctuation etc.)/
<elfy> in fact you might just need a sso account now
<melodie> elfy I do have a sso account
<elfy> melodie: then probably you can do it
<phillw> melodie: you should be able to log into the wiki area in that case.
<melodie> https://launchpad.net/~meets
<melodie> ok I try
<phillw> melodie: but if you find typos / poor structure and either cannot edit, or are unsure of what would be the best correction; please do feel more than welcome to drop me an email to phillw@ubuntu.com directly. I'm a big fan of wiki area and don't mind where the issue is.
<melodie> ok
<melodie> do you use a gpg key for email?
<melodie> I am a gpg fan
<melodie> well I just connected to the page where the typo is and once connected, paf! redirect to the welcome page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<melodie> this is crap imho
<elfy> yep
<elfy> that's the wiki for you - you might have to login again or now go to the page you want to edit
<melodie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cadence
<elfy> I rarely edit wiki stuff anymore
<elfy> melodie: though - those 2 typos you mention I have done now
<melodie> I am at the page I want to edit and I am still not connected: oh yes, seen this before!!!
<melodie> elfy ok
<melodie> I confirm even connected I am fully unable to edit anything
<melodie> :/
<phillw> melodie: I do not sign my emails, my email system is https access only, with secondary verification sent to my mobile (cell) phone when I log on from a new IP address, or every 30 days whichever comes 1st.
<phillw> okies, thanks elfy I was just heading over to How to generate and store a weblink of your computer's specications
<phillw> GRRR
<melodie> grrr?
<phillw> melodie: do you see the option to log on?
<elfy> phillw: my speciciations? where you getting them from?
<elfy> I suspect they are out of date
<melodie> spe-ci-fi-ca-tions !
<melodie> specification
<phillw> the GRR was a copy and paste fail in answer to thanking elfy for correcting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cadence
<melodie> or specifications :D
<melodie> ok, but why am I not logged in when I change page from wiki ubuntu to a page inside the wiki ?
<melodie> I would be ok to edit, but not if I can't login !!!! @ù%µ)àoieproi@@@
<melodie> XD
<phillw> you usually have to refresh your browser after logging in... those darn cookies :D
<melodie> in which page ? I just opened a new tab in firefox, then pasted again the url from the page above sayd : and I am not logged in
<melodie> I remember now having done that a few times before and never found how to get in
<melodie> I'm there again after I remove all cookies:
<melodie> "Yes log me in"
<melodie> now from there:
<melodie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=login&login=1&oidstage=1&stage=openid&janrain_nonce=2013-08-14T20%3A29%3A49ZGIFcj7&openid.assoc_handle=%7BHMAC-SHA1%7D%7B5203900b%7D%7Bp8BUEw%3D%3D%7D&openid.claimed_id=https%3A%2F%2Flogin.ubuntu.com%2F%2Bid%2FQwkzd43&openid.identity=https%3A%2F%2Flogin.ubuntu.com%2F%2Bid%2FQwkzd43&openid.lp.is_member=&openid.mode=id_res&openid.ns=http%3A%2F%2Fspecs.openid.net%2Fauth%2F2.0&openid.ns.lp=http%3A%2F%2Fns.launchp
<melodie> ad.net%2F2007%2Fopenid-teams&openid.ns.sreg=http%3A%2F%2Fopenid.net%2Fextensions%2Fsreg%2F1.1&openid.op_endpoint=https%3A%2F%2Flogin.ubuntu.com%2F%2Bopenid&openid.response_nonce=2013-08-14T20%3A30%3A09ZOyJizo&openid.return_to=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu.com%2F%3Faction%3Dlogin%26login%3D1%26oidstage%3D1%26stage%3Dopenid%26janrain_nonce%3D2013-08-14T20%253A29%253A49ZGIFcj7&openid.sig=gJsUSgXYhSFUy092FeowhnEyGbg%3D&openid.signed=assoc_handle%2Cc
<melodie> laimed_id%2Cidentity%2Clp.is_member%2Cmode%2Cns%2Cns.lp%2Cns.sreg%2Cop_endpoint%2Cresponse_nonce%2Creturn_to%2Csigned%2Csreg.email%2Csreg.fullname%2Csreg.nickname&openid.sreg.email=melodie%40riseup.net&openid.sreg.fullname=Joyce+Markoll&openid.sreg.nickname=meets
<melodie> how would you suggest me to get to the page I was supposed to edit?
<melodie> (that makes me mad)
<melodie> phillw next time I send mail to you, that will make it easier !
<phillw> melodie: I just logged out and then back in. It took me to the ubuntu 1 page to sign in. Once I'd clicked continue - I'm back on.
<elfy> whichever way you play it the wiki is a weak link and I'm not surprised people walk away from it
<melodie> I don't know how you guys get into it, for me I can't
<melodie> is it possible the problem is in the French version of the page?
<elfy> I doubt that
<melodie> elfy I don't know, all I can say is you and phillw can edit the wiki and I can't, even after removing the cookies and login in again
<melodie> being tricky:
<phillw> melodie: flush your browser cache.
<melodie> seeking for "testing Cadence" in the search field leads me to a page, where I can click to that page now I am still logged in, but I still cannot edit the page by any mean
<melodie> my browser does not have any cache, even in about:config : I do web mastering and can't keep a cache for that reason
<melodie> no cache no dns cache, nothing in the hands, nothing in the pocket!
<phillw> hmm, that's me out of ideas, sorry. I've had where the local cache was being used instead of grabbing the page after logging in.
<phillw> does the page show you as being logged in?
<melodie> with the trick it does, without the trick it doesn't
<melodie> have to go, good night
<phillw> balloons: I  got my 2nd interview for the computer engineer job :D Just got to diagnose a windows laptop for errors, strip it down and rebuild it under the watchful eye of one of their senior engineers..... YIKES :)
<balloons> phillw, !!!!!
<balloons> congrats! I wish you all the best mate
<phillw> balloons: as and when you get chance, can you review the two 'lx' tests in the merge request? lxkeymap and lxsession-edit. As for making persistance a separate test case? That gets a big +1 from me, casper is a funny beast at the best of times and having it on it's own area does make a lot of sense to me :)
<balloons> heard.. dinner time now.. I'll review manual tests tomorrow ;-)
<phillw> go eat!
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-15
<DanChapman> Good morning all :-)
<elfy> bit grey for good - but good morning DanChapman :)
<DanChapman> :-)
<smartboyhw> Hey DanChapman
<balloons> hey DanChapman smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> balloons, heya
<smartboyhw> That's early:P
<balloons> I thought I'd greet you today :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, wow, thanks:)
<DanChapman> balloons, hey mate
<balloons> only 2 days left this week.. time keeps flying by
<smartboyhw> balloons, yeah...
<DanChapman> balloons, nice big blue spike for the ubuntu apps since the merge yesterday :-)
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, what merge?
<balloons> DanChapman, blue is good :-)
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, the new gedit test
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, congratulations!
<DanChapman> balloons, I was having a think about an emulator for Gtk apps, but this seems quite tricky to do. What about a Gtk test template with some functions for setting up say open dialog, save dialog, as these are the same across apps just different window names.. tell you what i will mock one up and get you to take a look
<balloons> DanChapman, I completely agree on the difficultly of making an emulator. But I understand some of the code between the apps seems like it could be shared, etc.. It's hard
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, when did you join the QA team?
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, err what ever date last summit was. Why's that?
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, you mean, last real UDS or vUDS-1306?
<DanChapman> balloons, well I will give it a go and see what turns out from it
<DanChapman> vUDS-13.06
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, wow, you have progressed so much within 2 months:)
<smartboyhw> Hey SergioMeneses
<balloons> so DanChapman smartboyhw SergioMeneses any specific topics you want covered @ vUDS?
<smartboyhw> balloons, um let me think, autopilot, manual testing, ISO testing, Touch testing, and others;P
<DanChapman> balloons, ^^ lol
<DanChapman> balloons, have you had any ideas?
<balloons> DanChapman, :-) yes, I'm going to be putting them together today
<balloons> I'll send them round the the list once completed
<knome> stgraber, can you deal me qa tracker admin rights; balloons ACK's
<stgraber> knome: why do you need admin rights?
<stgraber> (giving admin rights is done by either adding someone to the Ubuntu Release team or to the commiter team for the QATracker code, so I like to have a reason ;))
<SergioMeneses> balloons, smartboyhw morning!
<knome> stgraber, there are certain aspects that keep me from working with the xubuntu tests as wanted - for example editing a product makes it disappear - and generally as balloons said, it won't hurt to have another admin - i can work as the liaison for flavors
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I want to talk about laptop-testing team but i dont know if we're going to need an space on the vUDS
<SergioMeneses> or what do you say?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, hmm.. what did you want to talk about -- plans, etc? I think it is a good idea for a session, or add to a session
<stgraber> knome: ok, done
<knome> stgraber, thank you
<SergioMeneses> yeah!... and about the current status, goals and anything
 * knome continues chairing the xubuntu community meeting
<smartboyhw> knome, so you really have to expect me to ping you a LOT in the future:P
<SergioMeneses> but maybe you have to contact SergioZanchetta... the team leader
<SergioMeneses> btw hi phillw I've read your messages! I'll give you an answer to night :)
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, I always have an impression that SergioZanchetta is a bit inactive:P
<SergioMeneses> a lot of community things these days
<balloons> SergioMeneses, I'll make it if you can make the session. we'll ping the other sergio and any else interested
<smartboyhw> knome, so, can you tell the -quality list that you are the liaison now plz?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sounds good! let me think about the session and I'll send you an email, what do you say?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, sure thing
<balloons> thanks for the idea ;-)
<knome> smartboyhw, let me answer you in a sec, we have a meeting
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I think he has a lot of things to do, like real life
<SergioMeneses> balloons, no problem!
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, oh:(
 * smartboyhw can take part in Laptop testing if you guys wish
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I think phillw want a session about Lubuntu
<smartboyhw> After all, my main work is done in a notebook..
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, you're very welcome :D
<balloons> a qa flavors session, is there interest?
<smartboyhw> +1
<smartboyhw> And knome must join.
<smartboyhw> And every QA flavour lead
<SergioMeneses> balloons, of course! +1k
<balloons> smartboyhw, they must eh? :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, ofc
<knome> balloons, theoretically yes
<smartboyhw> I and xequence will probably join on behalf of Studio
<SergioMeneses> what does ofc mean?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, of course:P
<SergioMeneses> aaaah
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, you're teaching me so much
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, you are teaching me so much
<SergioMeneses> :)
<knome> smartboyhw, i'm not sure if a mail to the list is needed
<knome> smartboyhw, i can try to work as much for flavors as needed (and you'll always catch me if you ping me - i'll check the awaylog when i'm back)
<smartboyhw> knome, I think it's needed
<knome> smartboyhw, because?
<smartboyhw> knome, because some flavours don't know you:P
<knome> smartboyhw, you usually just want to catch the first admin available
<knome> smartboyhw, ask in the channel, and you willl
<knome> *will
<knome> besides, i'm not even following the -qa list. so if people asked stuff there... i wouldn't be able to deliver.
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Cadence Week 5: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Saucy/Week5 | Cadence Week Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Saucy
<knome> i mean, sure, if you think a mail is needed... then i could make balloons send one ;)
<knome> but the mail should make it clear that i'm not following the list
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Cadence Week 5 starts Aug 17th!: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Saucy/Week5 | Cadence Week Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Saucy
<SergioMeneses> we are in the week5 /o\
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, so, if you want me to help you and Letozaf_ and Zanchetta, just find me;)
<DanChapman> balloons, hey you got a minute?
<balloons> DanChapman, shoot
<DanChapman> balloons, can you take a look at lp:~dpniel/+junk/gtktemplate its an idea for a gtk template
<DanChapman> its basic atm and basically loads the different names for the dialogs from a config file so we can reuse the functions across tests
<DanChapman> just thought i should get your thoughts before proceeding anymore
<SergioMeneses> lunchtime
<balloons> DanChapman, hmm
<balloons> the stuff in the emulator is the type of stuff that would go in an emulator for the app itself, heh
<balloons> DanChapman, I would sit on this for a little bit, and let's ask the advice of the autopilot team
<DanChapman> balloons, ok cool. Who is best to speak to about it?
<balloons> we'll start with thomi
<balloons> I'd pick pitti's brain too
<fginther> balloons, did we come to a conclusion on ubuntu-calculator-app? is it ready to have the jenkins UI tests enabled?
<DanChapman> ok then. sounds good
<balloons> fginther, we'd like to enable it.. the next commit should fix the current un-passing tests
<fginther> balloons, cool, it's enabled now
<balloons> fginther, I was looking at terminal as well, one test still failing on it tho ;-(
<fginther> balloons, if it would help, we can enable these tests for the -ci jobs to provide the feedback, but leave the -autolanding jobs without
<fginther> balloons, for the projects that are close
<balloons> fginther, ohh, well I would say you could do that for every project then
<balloons> so you'd give a fail as part of the message but would land it anyway even if it failed yes?
<fginther> balloons, almost, the autolanding job just wouldn't run that step
<balloons> right right.. yea, I would give a +1 to that
<balloons> fginther, if you could just make sure jenkins pushes this so the test in the morning passes, that would be excellent :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-autopilot-tests/+merge/180430
<phillw> balloons: reading scroll back... I usually do a session for lubuntu, let me know what sort of thing you have in mind (email is the best, as I don't then lose it :D )
<phillw> balloons: also: (23:48:23) phillw: balloons: as and when you get chance, can you review the two 'lx' tests in the merge request? lxkeymap and lxsession-edit. As for making persistance a separate test case? That gets a big +1 from me, casper is a funny beast at the best of times and having it on it's own area does make a lot of sense to me :)
<phillw> (23:50:04) balloons: heard.. dinner time now.. I'll review manual tests tomorrow ;-)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-16
<DanChapman> morning all
<Noskcaj> hey DanChapman
<Daviey> jibel not around today?
<DanChapman> Daviey, he is on leave this week i believe
<Daviey> DanChapman: Happen to know who can retry jenkins jobs?
<DanChapman> Daviey, the only other person i know is pitti, but i think he is on leave as well. gema_ might know someone who can??
<Daviey> DanChapman: thanks
<jamespage> Daviey, I can do that - which one
<jamespage> ?
<Daviey> jamespage: Well.. I wanted to check a few of these.. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/DKMS/view/Precise%20Proposed%20-generic-lts-raring/ .. I cannot believe the world is suddenly that bad
<Daviey> jamespage: I did see one that failed due to waiting for the worker, or similar message.. and assumed there was a hiccup in the infra.
<jamespage> Daviey, OK - I poked iscsitarget - I know that fails anyway but it atleast checks stuff is running oK
<slickymaster> good morning all
<DanChapman> morning slickymaster
<slickymaster> DanChapman, hi, Dan
<slickymaster> knome, ping
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, hey
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, \o how are you?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, great:)
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, you managed to contact Zanchetta?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, not yet, sorry I'm going to send email to him soon ;)
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, cheers:)
<smartboyhw> balloons, wake up man
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, \o/
<SergioMeneses> wake up?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, tell balloons to wake up:P
<SergioMeneses> balloons, has the same tz than I
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, I know
<smartboyhw> But, he doesn't seem to wake up as early as you:P
<smartboyhw> Lazy guy
<smartboyhw> ;P
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> "lazy"
<balloons> phillw, elfy took me an extra day but I'm merging all the manual tests and doing a sync up
<phillw> balloons: many thanks :)
<DanChapman> afternoon balloons
<balloons> afternoon DanChapman
<balloons> DanChapman, anything you need? did you get a chance to share with the autopilot folks on the emulator idea?
<DanChapman> balloons, I havn't spoke to them yet I was gonna wait till later for thomi to appear.
<balloons> DanChapman, ahh.. well thomi of coursewill be waking up to Saturday, so I don't think we'll be seeing him this evening
<balloons> we could just send along a mail to the autopilot list
<DanChapman> lol oh yeah!! well I was mulling on it last night and think that maybe just creating an emulator for each app shouldn't actualy be to taxing in that with most it will just be a case of changing the class name. I will get a mail message together and send it to the list
<balloons> :-) Sometimes I forget the simple things too. I'm just wondering which approach they would advocate for
<balloons> phillw, will blueman appear even if you don't have bluetooth hardware?
<phillw> balloons: I've never tried... I have bluetooth on my system.
<balloons> phillw, so, since your about, you want to add these to lubuntu in the packages tracker/
<phillw> balloons: yup, I'll add them now and email the L-QA people :)
<phillw> I've also added blueman and live persistance as optional tests.
<elfy> balloons: thanks boss :p
<balloons> ok I think everyone is pushed to the tracker and source
<balloons> ty gentlmen
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<balloons> your change landed I see, but had some trouble in the lab
<Letozaf_> balloons, you mean the calendar app one ?
<balloons> yea
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( can I help some way ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3564/calendar-app-autopilot/271094/
<balloons> have a look and see what you think
<balloons> no video sadly for the failure
<Letozaf_> balloons, thats a weired error
<Letozaf_> balloons, I mean the string is the one I input, so that error is quite strange
<balloons> right, so something is failing in there.. could you add more asserts to ensure things are working?
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure , mean while I fixed (well sort of fixed) the add feed test for the rssreader app
<Letozaf_> balloons, it needs to be reviewed by you if you got time, there are a couple of "problems"
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will now check that calendar app error and add more asserts
<Letozaf_> balloons, well just to make things "easier" the add new event test works fine on my box :p
<Letozaf_> balloons, anyway I will add some more asserts
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh nice.. the rss reader test is having trouble with the OSK, but improvement are always desired
<balloons> I think they need to change some code in the app, as omer pointed out on the bug report
<Letozaf_> balloons, anyway if you want here are the improvements I made: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/view-feeds-test
 * Letozaf_ is looking at the calendar-app error
<Letozaf_> balloons, I added a couple of asserts and added lambda too to all the asserts, on my box the test works fine, if you want I will push it so you can try it where it fails
<Letozaf_> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-calendar-app/calendar-app
<balloons> Letozaf_, go for it.. OsoMon definitely reviewed your last one closely. -) I learned some things too, lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes true, but in a sort of a way I like it, I also learned a lot :p
<Letozaf_> balloons, I mean that you learn to code correctly and be precise :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes, exactly. I too appreciated it
<balloons> I can always improve :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think we never finish learning, thats a nice thing on open source, you learn from each other
<balloons> I 100% agree Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<balloons> it is the power of open source.. we can write software that none of us could accomplish alone
<Letozaf_> balloons, true
<Letozaf_> balloons, I fixed another couple of little things on the calendar app, but you can get it now and try it to see if it works
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, was finishing a blog post :-) I'll check it out now
<Letozaf_> balloons, :) no problem I just added two changes the last minute and wasn't sure you were going to get them
<fginther> balloons, FYI, the jenkins report issue where it wasn't including the generic-mediumtests results is fixed
<balloons> ohh sweetness
<balloons> so Letozaf_ sorry, I realize I didn't type my result back :-) I get an error on importing a module
<balloons>   File "/home/autopilot/calendar-app/tests/autopilot/calendar_app/tests/test_monthview.py", line 20, in <module>
<balloons>     from dateutil.relativedelta import relativedelta ImportError: No module named dateutil.relativedelta
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! so what should we do to fix this ?
<balloons> wild.. it's my b
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh it does work. i think I know why it's failing in the lab though
<balloons> let's look at the code, but I'd guess those timebox animations are running longer in the lab and thus it can't select or misses selecting the input box
<balloons> we can loop around it or detect the animations and wait for them to end
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! fine, but how do I see those animations, on a desktop they are not there
<balloons> Letozaf_, well, let me give you some examples
<balloons> Letozaf_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5994078/
 * Letozaf_ is reading
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! think  I understood :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, but does this have to be done only for the location field or for all the fields of the new event
<Letozaf_> balloons, component
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol, you see the poor coding in the weather app..
<balloons> haha, that was me
<balloons> but yes, the loop is the key.
<balloons> make sure you have a timeout as well.. actually, this could use improvement. the timeout should be passed in and default to 10, 20, 30 whaetever you want as a sane default
<Letozaf_> balloons, well you code better than me anyway :p
<balloons> it's easy to see mistakes even in your own code, given enough time
<balloons> anyways  ihope that helps
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes let me try this on the location field, let's see if I get it right
<balloons> Letozaf_, the ideal way is to actually look at the animation bits.. as I said, that's something to ask omer26 abot
<Letozaf_> balloons, but do I "see" these animations on a desktop ? maybe if I just ask omer26 he will explain this to me ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, the animations are objects too.. notice the call in the first example
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe you mean look at them in the qml
<balloons> yes, exactly. there may or may not be qml objects for the animations
<balloons> I mean, there definitely should be, lol, but I guess determining them may or may not be easy.. I'm not sure what the best way to do that is
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I think I saw one in the rssreader app when you refresh for example
<phillw> knome: ping (non-urgent)
<knome> phillw, yup?
<phillw> knome: is it elfy who has written up the gnumeric and abiword tests cases for xubuntu?
<SergioMeneses> xfburn testcase will be ready this weekend
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, knome \o
<SergioMeneses> phillw, \o
<SergioMeneses> tab trap
<knome> phillw, possibly, i'm not aware of the details. how so?
<phillw> knome: Lance, one of our testers has commented << could we also copy Xubuntu's test cases for 'abiword' and 'gnumeric'? Their testcases for those packages are not perfect (I'd like to see an addition regarding multiple pages) but they are much better than nothing ;^) >>
<knome> phillw, sure! the testcases are in the tracker - by all means use them in your own testsuites!
<knome> phillw, same goes without saying to any other testcases we've submitted
<phillw> knome: I have :P the tester is asking if they could be extended to include multiple pages.
<phillw> SergioMeneses: that sounds good :)
<knome> phillw, sure. if you are going to do that, i'd say do it in a branch and try to split it in a meaningful way
<knome> phillw, and feel free to say to set me as the merge proposal reviewer.
<phillw> knome: I'm not yet upto speed on the system... things in RL have been a bit hectic.
<phillw> But, I will pull pull the testcase down in RAW format and have a 'play' with it next week. (got a 2nd stage job interview next week for repairing laptops, 2 hour bench test to prove I can safely diagnose faults, pull the machine to bits if needed and then put it all back together :P )
<knome> phillw, i'm fine if you put it in a pad or something that's relatively easy to copy over as well
<knome> good luck with the intervie
<phillw> 10 GBP / hour is not to be ignored :)
<knome> that's not bad... though good luck finding an entrepreneur on the business to even think about moving their body parts around with that rate ;)
<phillw> 4 days on (longish days) and 4 days off, is a dream job... allows me to still dedicate time to F/oss
 * knome looks around to see if there are any in his past-midnight kitchen office
<phillw> there's nothing quite like the feel of a hard day when you finally clean your arms of the detrious that was old thermal paste :P
<knome> ugh.
<knome> there's nothing like making the home office after having fought with the toothbrush and other home appliances for an hour ;)
<knome> short way to work, but takes longer than actually leaving the house and going somewhere ;)
<knome> i always feel so slimy when my friends whine about hard work - i've done one *night* of real work, otherwise i've always been an entrepreneur
<phillw> I know, I was a relief / holding public house manager for over 10 years.... fall down the stairs in the moring, smile and you're at work :D
<knome> lol
<knome> oh the joys of having a one-floor home, no falling down the stairs, the head only falls the height of yourself
<knome> ;)
<phillw> each to what they enjoy, I do actually enjoy 'kit', I was going to go info electronics as a career, then computers happened!
<phillw> But... and there is awlays a but... I've to pass the bench test 1st! As long as they do not ask me, in one hour, to replace the tcrt backlight in the screen of a laptop, I'm confident.. Only ever done that once before, it was not fun!
<phillw> tcrt?...
<phillw> CCFL :D
<knome> heh
<phillw> lmao at CRT :P
<knome> no idea what you're talking about
<knome> i'll try to keep as far from the hardware tinkering as possible
<phillw> the backlight in most laptops is powered by a very, very thin tube... a couple of millimeters in diam. Just like a standard fluorescent tube you see in the ceilings at offices / shops etc... except very small and VERY fragile.
<knome> yeah.
<knome> i'd break it
<phillw> breaking it is the least of your worries, manufacturers have the screens made to be un-economic in paid time to actually replace the backlight... They'd rather you buy a new machine.....
<knome> :P
<phillw> knome: this link shows just how thin the little critters are, and is not 100% tech talk :) http://computer.howstuffworks.com/question580.htm
<knome> i'm sure
<knome> but as i said, i'll try to keep away from the HW ;)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-17
<DanChapman> morning all
<Noskcaj> afternoon DanChapman
<knome> stgraber, wondering if it would be trivial enough to make the iso tracker add a tag by the product, eg. all bugs reported in the xubuntu products would have the tag xubuntu
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-18
<Guest48921> ok
<Guest48921> hi there
<SergioMeneses> Guest48921, \o
<SergioMeneses> hi
<Guest48921> I am new to the QA
<Guest48921> i want to help test ubuntu!
<Guest48921> Sergio ?
<SergioMeneses> Guest48921, great!
<SergioMeneses> do you want to help us in the cadence week :D
<Guest48921> yes
<Guest48921> can you please explain what's it about?
<knome> balloons, *boo*!
<knome> balloons, ping me when you get back tomorrow.
<Guest48921> I joined the mailing list and also Launchpad
<SergioMeneses> Guest48921, great! and you see our mailing list?
<SergioMeneses> Guest48921, you can find all information here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Saucy/Week5
<SergioMeneses>  \o/
<SergioMeneses> knome, greeting! are you busy?
<knome> SergioMeneses, not really. anything i can help with?
<SergioMeneses> knome, I've proposed a new testcase for Xfburn, give it a look when you have time enough
<knome> SergioMeneses, is it a merge proposal?
<SergioMeneses> knome, yes, it is
<knome> okay, i'll have a look today :)
<SergioMeneses> do you need the link?
 * SergioMeneses hugs knome 
<knome> i can dig it up
<SergioMeneses> ok
<Guest48921> question
<Guest48921> how do I submit if a test and passed it.
<Guest48921> I clicked the link to submit but it returns to the main page.
<Guest48921> Testcases for Ubuntu Desktop amd64 in Saucy Daily
<SergioMeneses> ok Guest48921 I think you're logged right?
<Guest48921> yes, so there is this If all actions produce the expected results listed, please submit a 'passed' result.
<Guest48921> I clicked passed and nothing happen
<SergioMeneses> nothing?... it should appear a report of the test
<SergioMeneses> Guest48921, but the web-site dont show you any message?
<Guest48921> not at all
<Guest48921> it returns me to this page
<Guest48921> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1497/results#add_result
<SergioMeneses> Guest48921, do you have a screenshot?
<Guest48921> yes
<SergioMeneses> Guest48921, you should have a result like this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cadence/Walkthrough
<Guest48921> i wonder where i will get the page to submit the result like the one at the bottom of this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Walkthrough
<SergioMeneses> Guest48921, when you select a testcase the bottom is at the end of the page
<Guest48921> i found it not in that one
<Guest48921> but when looking at the test cases for ubuntu server
<Guest48921> I think I am ready!
<Guest48921> so I will help you guys test!
<SergioMeneses> Guest48921, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> enjoy it :D
<Guest48921> gracias Sergio por tu ayuda.
<SergioMeneses> Guest48921, no hay lio!
<knome> SergioMeneses, is there something specific on the xfburn testcase you are unsure?
<knome> SergioMeneses, line 9, "Xfbunt", seriously? :))
<knome> SergioMeneses, by the way, you don't need to do the test-case names any more, we're working on something to do that automatically
<knome> SergioMeneses, more formatting ideas: either end every line (dd) without a dot (preferred) or with a dot
<knome> SergioMeneses, start every dd with a capital letter (preferred) or not
<knome> SergioMeneses, i'd probably also modify the testcase so that test #1 was opening xfburn and the rest simply expect xfburn to be started
<knome> SergioMeneses, (and working - if it isn't, the tester will have reported a bug about that)
<SergioMeneses> knome, hi! thanks for your help, I didnt know the new format about the name and dots
<SergioMeneses> I can edit it
<SergioMeneses> or you want to?
<knome> SergioMeneses, i you could that, would be fantastic
<knome> SergioMeneses, and it's not "official" yet that we're going to drop the names, and the dots thing is just a suggestion - generally, as long as things are logical and coherent, i'm fine with that
<SergioMeneses> so I think the big problem would be the "Xfbunt"
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> I'm editing it... if you have more suggestions
<knome> i think that's it
<SergioMeneses> ok done! I'm uploading!
<knome> haven't done through the technical side, but it looks fine
<SergioMeneses> knome, ok the new email aboout the new merge is there
<SergioMeneses> lol I could change the code in the previous merge /o\
<knome> heh
<SergioMeneses> knome, ok but you can see the new code right?
<knome> let me see
<knome> SergioMeneses, did you see this:
<knome> 22:20  knome: SergioMeneses, i'd probably also modify the testcase so that test  #1 was opening xfburn and the rest simply expect xfburn to be started
<knome> 22:20  knome: SergioMeneses, (and working - if it isn't, the tester will have  reported a bug about that)
<knome> and heh, just noticed
<knome> the last step says "Can you open Brasero correctly?"
<knome> oops!
<SergioMeneses> knome, lol
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> ok knome
<SergioMeneses> knome, around?
<knome> yup, still here :)
<SergioMeneses> knome, take a look https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-manual-tests/xfburn-test-final
<SergioMeneses> I think it looks better
<knome> SergioMeneses, i was thinking that opening xfburn could be a test of its own, but i can do that modification
<knome> and yup, looks good now
<knome> and a bit shorter also
<knome> which is always nice
<SergioMeneses> knome, yeah! I was repeating a lot of things
<knome> i'll merge it in a moment after i've dealt with another merge :)
<SergioMeneses> knome, perfect
<SergioMeneses> omg there are a lot of testcase in the bug section
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, \o
<Noskcaj> morning SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, your last pc-case is awesome!
<Noskcaj> Thanks.
<Noskcaj> The guy who i bought the purple acrylic off forgot to send the second one though.
<SergioMeneses> :O
<knome> SergioMeneses, merged and added in the tracker. thanks!
<SergioMeneses> knome, it's ok! I hope to make more contributions as soon as possible
<knome> forestpiskie, your greeter testcase is on the tracker now as "LightDM GTK+ Greeter" (which is the correct name for it), modified to be flavor-agnostic (as it should be, since it's also used in lubuntu)
<knome> SergioMeneses, sure :)
<phillw> knome: forestpiskie cool :D
<phillw> added :)
<phillw> SergioMeneses: xfburn is also added to lubuntu, thanks.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-11
<freespirit> hi there ..i am trying to install ubuntu on my windows 8.1 host using vmware player for learning  iso image testing..the recommended procedure from qa wiki is to install the virtual box first and then test drive do i have to install virtualbox inside the guest ubuntu os?
<balloons> freespirit, ohh.. you are running from a win 8.1 host. Well, I would just grab the image directly and not use testdrive in that case. Testdrive is intended to run on the host system
<freespirit> thanks .. i will just grab the image and proceed with test cases in the qa tracker..
<balloons> freespirit, awesome. Feel free to ping any questions you may have
<freespirit> sure..once again thanks for the help..
<elopio> balloons: we finally made it: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/dialer-app/py3autopilot-debug2/+merge/230322
<balloons> elopio, is this really REALLY going to pass jenkins? ;-)
<balloons> oO it did!
<elopio> balloons: really really did. Thanks for your help.
<elopio> in the end, it was a combination of being too fast, with trunk not stable enough, plus a missing path update.
<balloons> I saw the path update.. that was the linchpin
<elfy> hi balloons elopio
<balloons> afternoon elfy
<elopio> hello elfy.
<freespirit> Hi there...Im running Iso test case Post-Installation Tests on Ubuntu Utopic Unicorn(development branch 14.10) on running the command sudo apt-get update from terminal noticed "Ign" instead of hit on certain packages..Is this result expected?
<elfy> freespirit: as long as you don't get an error at the end that's fine :)
<freespirit> Reading Package lists.....Done is the message from terminal seems good!!!!!!!!
<elfy> :)
<freespirit> I want to submit the test results but on clicking login button I recieve the following error "Complete the registration by filling out the form below. If you already have an account, you can log in now and add your OpenID under "My account"."....No form is displayed and I have already created my one Ubuntu account...Please help
<balloons> freespirit, login with http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker?destination=qatracker
<freespirit> Thanks...able to login and submit test results
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-12
<brendand> jibel, hello :)
<brendand> jibel, looks like we are in a pickle
<jibel> Good morning brendand
<jibel> brendand, my internet connection is really bad since yesterday
<brendand> jibel, there is a general #canonical outage
<jibel> brendand, yeah, but even freenode is a pain here
<Nothing_Much> There's a #canonical channel? :o
<phillip> Nothing_Much: there is irc.canonical.com
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-13
<elopio> balloons: can you please take a look here to see if you like how I'm launching the app?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/dialer-app/custom_proxy_objects/+merge/230687
 * balloons looks
<balloons> mm.. you check for a local binary, otherwise just launch from installed. I like the simplification, but I'm concerned about what happens if you specify a different build directory than you local path.
<elopio> om26er: I'm wondering if we should move the ofono helpers to the telephony project or something like that.
<elopio> balloons: if you specify a different build directory and it has a binary, it will launch it.
<elopio> if there is no binary, you will get a message saying that it doesn't exist.
<balloons> ahh right, it's a relative path
<balloons> so I'd have to also change the relative path to break it :-)
<elopio> balloons: if you are running it with make, as the HACKING file suggests, it will take care of finding the binary.
<om26er> elopio, not on top of my head, where are they living right now ?
<elopio> om26er: there's one copy on dialer-app and one on messaging app.
<elopio> maybe we should have only one.
<balloons> elopio, I started doing something similar to this for the clock app reboot
<om26er> elopio, yeah, definitely. dialer-app is fine I think.
<elopio> balloons: lets merge the style to have a standard way to do it. Should I copy something from your clock branch?
<elopio> om26er: I don't think dialer is right, because we don't want the messaging app to depend on the dialer app.
<balloons> elopio, I pulled your branch to investigate better. Yes, I'm happy to select on a style
<balloons> elopio, I also played with the cmakepluginparser as I said
<elopio> om26er: IMO, we need something like telephony-service-testability
<balloons> my concern with this approach is incorporating it into qtcreator
<balloons> the trouble I had was I wasn't able to build nicely outside of qtcreator
<elopio> balloons: we need to tell Benjamin to expose the test-autopilot task on qtcreator.
<elopio> the test task will just run the qml tests.
<om26er> elopio, ok, we need to write some tests for those helpers then
<elopio> om26er: yes. I think they must be tested on their own and they should be moved.
<elopio> om26er: do you have spare time next week to do it?
<om26er> elopio, I think I will have time, yes.
<elopio> om26er: awesome. I'll create a card on trello for you. Thanks!
<balloons> elopio, yep, once we have our ducks in a row (more crazy expressions for you) let's have a chat with zbenjamin
<balloons> sounds like we should be able to sort things today
<elopio> balloons: jeje, I like that one.
<elopio> balloons: ok, please leave your comments on the branch if you would like me to change something, and then we will use it as the template.
<balloons> perfecto elopio
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-14
<irgendwer4711> the is a big bad regrssions/bug im openssl 0.9.8k!
<elopio> ping ubuntu-qa: can somebody please review this one?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/dialer-app/custom_proxy_objects/+merge/230687
<robotfuel> elopio: I'll review
<elopio> thanks
<elopio> robotfuel: there seems to be something wrong in launchpad, as it doesn't display the rename from tests/autopilot/dialer_app/emulators.py to tests/autopilot/dialer_app/__init__.py
<elopio> so you might need to pull the branch or check the commits.
<robotfuel> elopio: ok I'll pull from trunk and use meld
<robotfuel> elopio: thanks for pointing that out
<elopio> meld is sooo good.
<elopio> brendand: I think the right testability solution for cases like the camera is to be able to launch it with an argument that disables some optional features. When we are not testing those features, we use the argument.
<elopio> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Arguments/
<elopio> brendand: to see the screenshots, get
<elopio> https://github.com/cgoldberg/subunitdetails
<elopio> wget https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/708/artifact/clientlogs/gallery_app/test_results.subunit
<elopio> python3 /path/to/subunitdetails.py test_results.subunit
<elopio> eog *FailedTestScreenshot
<elopio> I do it from the /tmp/ dir because it has some problems with long paths.
<brendand> elopio, maybe
<brendand> elopio, it feels like testability isn't thought about very much
<elopio> brendand: I think we have never been involved in the planning stages of the projects.
<brendand> elopio, we need to insist. with a large stick if necessary
<elopio> last sprint was already to late. I hope it will get better, and pushing for qml test driven will help.
<elopio> I bet the camera doesn't have a single qml test.
<alesage> +1 meld
 * cgoldberg brb's
<robotfuel> elopio: I finished my review of https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/dialer-app/custom_proxy_objects/+merge/230687
<elopio> thanks robotfuel. I will fix the pep8 issues.
<elopio> robotfuel: we need a way to do this checks on build time, because I keep fixing them on every branch
<elopio> but as pep8 and pyflakes are not on main, I had problems doing that for main packages.
<robotfuel> elopio: we need to add flake8 and deps to main :P
<elopio> robotfuel: fixed and pushed.
<elopio> robotfuel: do you know how to move a package from universe to main?
<robotfuel> elopio: pitti would be the best person to ask. maybe jibel will know
<jibel> elopio, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<elopio> thanks jibel.
<elopio> jibel: and do you know if there's an alternative? Could we add buid-deps in universe to packages in main?
<jibel> elopio, AFAIK it is no possible
<cgoldberg> is anyone using one of those fancy new online IDE's for development,  like Cloud9 or Nitrous.io ?  any thoughts on either?
<elopio> cgoldberg: brendan is using cloud9
<elopio> we have a pending pair-programming session. It looks really cool, but I have only played a little with it.
<jibel> elopio, or your package will finish in this list http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.txt
<cgoldberg> elopio, thanks.. i'll talk to him... I'm gonna try it out
<elopio> jibel: I see.
<elopio> jibel: next week I'll try to move pyflakes and pep8 to main.
<elopio> ubuntu-qa: this one is ready for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/launcher/+merge/230861
<elfy> if anyone else has the time, inclination and unicorns available, can they give recordmydesktop a whirl - crashes for me - want to check it's not just local - thanks peeps
<elopio> elfy: seems to work here.
<elopio> any steps to reproduce the crash?
<elfy> mmm - I was trying to do so with a window
<elfy> elopio: thanks for trying though :)
<balloons> elfy, no confirmation?
<balloons> I've always used kazaam
<cgoldberg> elfy, whats the prob your having with recordmydesktop?  it's used inside Autopilot for video recording... haven't heard any peeps about bugs with it recently
<elfy> just appears to crash and do nothing cgoldberg - but it's entirely possible it's local - I do muck about a bit
<elfy> and if that's the case I'd be more or less positive it's local :)
<elfy> balloons: you about? want to report something but have no idea where :(
<balloons> elfy, sure
<elfy> so this isn't a bug as such, but something we get out there on the coalface
<elfy> people choose lvm/encryption during install - that causes a 256Mb /boot partition - people upgrade etc, kernels pile up - they don't find out until they're presented with an upgrade error because the partition is too full
<elfy> so it's not a bug - but it is an issue - especially with people coming to *buntu land
<elfy> not really sure what to do about that nor who to talk to
<knome> to me it sounds like reporting it against ubiquity wouldn't be awfully wrong
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> ubiquity is doing what it's told to - someone must have told it to use 256Mb
<elfy> it's really about education imo
<elfy> you could make /boot 1Gb and people would just not know till even later :)
<knome> mmh
<knome> though aren't older kernels cleaned up automatically? at least if you use apt-get autoremove..
<elfy> knome: not afaik - you need to remove the kernel properly - and that's the problem and where the lack of education is
<knome> hmm
<elfy> yea
<balloons> knome, elfy hmmm.. So for stable releases you should get the existing kernel, and the previous. That's it
<balloons> everything else should be getting cleaned
<elfy> well it's not happening apparently
<balloons> and yea I get the issues.. since not everyone will even understand what they've done with encryption, we should keep this complexity away
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> docs don't seem to back that up.. so I'm living in a drema
<elfy> :)
<balloons> so elfy I would say making the partition larger doesn't particularly help either
<balloons> but meh
<balloons> thinking about it, I'm not sure there is an easy solution
<elfy> balloons: agreed - you could make it moon big and still - wondering if something as simple as a note on the partitioning stage would at least point people to the fact
<elfy> like I said it's not a *bug* as such
<balloons> if it helps (and it doesn't) the closest thing I can think of is a chromebook. There are 2 partitions, and updates bounce between them. So you have the new one, and the old one. Next update will flash the one not in use
<elfy> so the question is I guess who to talk to about it
<balloons> well since we don't have even a notion of a solution, might be worthwhile to spend time researching to come up with one
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> balloons: I don't believe that increasing it will do anything other than postpone the day - so at least that's one thing not to worry too much about :)
<balloons> and we can't automagically remove old kernels actually
<elfy> no?
<elfy> so it's about education somehow
<elfy> not easy :)
<balloons> we can technically, sure, but it's a it crazy to remove something like that automatically
<balloons> if you think about it a little :-)
<balloons> so yea, education so it seems
<elfy> is a smallish line of text in ubiquity out of the question?
<elfy> currently under the encrypt option we have "You will choosea security key in the next step"
<elfy> "You'll get a /boot partition too - do sum lurning bout cleaning up old unused kernels too"
<elfy> would not something like that be the simplest and easiest way
<elfy> or a slide - not sure - thinking about something else now :)
<balloons> elfy, I don't think they would be keen on dumping text on the installer page.. people don't read it anyway :-)
<knome> was thiking the same...
<knome> thinking too ;)
<balloons> having warnings about "are you sure you want to do this?" or "do you understand this?" likely won't help either
<elfy> didn't think that would be the case tbh
<knome> no, and saying "for advanced users only" makes everybody immediately an advanced user..
<elfy> it's a shame that the people who make these decisions are so far removed from the reality of being someone who's not got a clue what they're doing when they click buttons
<elfy> ubuntu is a long way away from the old linux for people ideal
<elfy> no at all sure what to be about this tbh, possibly just wander off and ignore it
<knome> i'd file a bug
<elfy> pointless imho
<knome> at least it'll get some attention at some point from somebody
<elfy> it'll just fester and get marked as dead
<elfy> sounds negative - I don't mean it to at all :)
<knome> getting marked as invalid is better than no bug; at least somebody has done some thinking and come to the conclusion that things are okay as they are now
<elfy> I don't mean invalid :)
<knome> heh
<elfy> invalid is fine :)
<knome> i guess the other thing we should look at is *how* old kernels get purged
<knome> because they do get purged for me
<elfy> one of the other admins has -24, -27, -29, -30, -32, -33 and -34 in 14.04
<elfy> and I never have an install long enough to get that many :)
<elfy> none of the new kernels I've been getting in utopic are automatically anything at all
<knome> i have 9 kernels; autoremove proposes removing one
<knome> wait, not 9
<knome> 5
<knome> :P
<elfy> not even sure how to word a bug ... sigh
<knome> ;)
<elfy> s/a/this :p
<elfy> well reported it for better or for worse
<knome> :)
<elfy> bug 1357093
<ubot5> bug 1357093 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Encrypted install creates too small /boot partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357093
<elfy> of course that notice lies - emptying trash, removing temp packages or apt-get clean will make no difference at all ;)
<elfy> s/in this instance
<knome> heh, yeah
<elfy> even doing something with that notice - if that can be targetted - would be after the horse has bolted
<elfy> anyway - nothing more I can do :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-15
<brendand> ubuntu-qa - review my fix for camera-app tests: https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/camera-app/location_prompt_disable/+merge/230961
<robotfuel> brendand: I'll review
<robotfuel> brendand: It seems like _set_location_service_testing should be placed in a helper so ux tests can use it.
<brendand> robotfuel, you mean a helper in camera-app?
<robotfuel> brendand: yes, I assume there is one.
<robotfuel> brendand: if there isn't we should make one to put stuff like that in it.
<brendand> robotfuel, i kind of feel like we're starting to need a package that contains helpers which don't belong to a specific app, or are generally useful
<brendand> robotfuel, trying to shoehorn them into the 'appropriate package' is painful and not even that obvious
<brendand> robotfuel, maybe i'll bring it up with thomi :)
<robotfuel> brendand: I think those should go in the ubuntu-uitoolkit-autopilot package. We should talk to elopio and thomi about it on monday.
<robotfuel> brendand: the helper should also have tests. so we know it's the helper breaking and not something in the test.
<robotfuel> brendand: do you want me to make my comments in the MP?
<brendand> robotfuel, the ci folks are really desperate for this fix - the helper itself is already tested as such - if it breaks then all the tests will fail
<robotfuel> brendand: I don't think the test for a helper will take a long time to write, I can propose a mp with some simple test for that if you want.
<brendand> robotfuel, if you think you can whip one up quickly then ok, but as i said - if the purpose of the test it to make sure it can't land when the helper is broken, well - that's already the case
<brendand> robotfuel, i don't see what a test would do beyond starting the app
<robotfuel> brendand: the helper is broken? can we do a quick hangout?
<brendand> robotfuel, no :) i mean it's already the case that if the helper breaks the tests will fail
<brendand> robotfuel, it works right now of course
<robotfuel> brendand: okay that makes sense thanks :D.  I think we decided to make sure that all the helpers have tests awhile back.
<robotfuel> brendand: if location service doesn't work on an image that helper test has a chance of blocking the image for promotion.  the platform-api's unit tests are in a sad state.
<brendand> robotfuel, i'm not really objecting to having a test for it - just that i don't see it being that useful really
<brendand> robotfuel, we can have a quick hangout if you want me to explain
<robotfuel> brendand: sure do you want to meet in the ux hangout
<brendand> robotfuel, yeah
<brendand> robotfuel, can't hear you now
<brendand> robotfuel, dropped again
<brendand> robotfuel, i'll talk to tvoss about how to query the location service
<deepubuntu> Is this the place for newbies??
<brendand> robotfuel, but as i said, we can't really block on that - we'd only be harming our selves by hiding failures in the camera-app
<brendand> deepubuntu, it's the place for everyone
<deepubuntu1> okay
<deepubuntu1> so I want to know about how can I contribute for ubuntu
<deepubuntu1> I am a open source enthusiastic and contributing for mozilla
<deepubuntu1> brendand:
<deepubuntu1> ??
<brendand> deepubuntu1, balloons is your spirit guide in the world of ubuntu :)
<deepubuntu1> brendand: sorry but I am not getting you
<brendand> deepubuntu1, balloons is a person
<brendand> deepubuntu1, hopefully he's around
<brendand> deepubuntu1, there are many things you can do but balloons knows best
<deepubuntu1> balloons: when you come back please ping me
<deepubuntu1> brendand: you can give me overview if you want
<deepubuntu1> :)
<brendand> deepubuntu1, what do you do in the mozilla community?
<deepubuntu1> I do lot of stuff there. I replies tweets and questions. I do testing and I also have resolves some bugs but I am not good in cooding yet
<deepubuntu1> *coding
<deepubuntu1> I don't think I can contribute much in coding with C and C++ brendand
<brendand> deepubuntu1, that's ok
<brendand> deepubuntu1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Roles/Tester
<balloons> deepubuntu1, hello.. you caught me as I'm off to lunch :-)
<deepubuntu1> oh sorry to disturb you balloons
<deepubuntu1> I hope you have taken lunch properly :)
<deepubuntu1> well brendand gave me a great link thanks a lot but I want to know about structure and overview for contribution in ubuntu balloons
<deepubuntu1> btw thanks again for the amazing link brendand :)
<balloons> deepubuntu1, sure
<deepubuntu1> :)
<balloons> deepubuntu1, the link brendand gave is a great starting place
<balloons_> Sorry about that.
<deepubuntu1> its ok]
<deepubuntu1> Is there any way to respond users on their quaries
<deepubuntu1> ok I decided to contribute form the testing
<deepubuntu1> so the link given by brendand is perfect
<deepubuntu1> thanks a lot brendand and balloons  :D:D:D
<elfy> deepubuntu1: if you want to help with support - there are 4 main avenues open - forum/mailing list/irc and askubuntu
<deepubuntu1> oh please please tell me more about it elfy
<balloons_> Sorry I keep dcing.
<elfy> well the forum is http://ubuntuforums.org/ , mailing lists can be found https://lists.ubuntu.com/#Community+Support irc support is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList and askbuntu.com
<elfy> the first 3 are all official support avenues, askubuntu less so
<elfy> balloons_: hi :)
<deepubuntu1> well that was the link http://ubuntuforums.org/ I was searching for thanks elfy :)
<elfy> welcome
<deepubuntu1> :d
<deepubuntu1> :D
<balloons_> Thanks for filling in. I'll like drop again in a second :( anyways feel free to pm balloons and leave a way to contact you back like email if you still have questions. But I'm guessing elfy Will take care of you
<elfy> deepubuntu1: if you've not got an account there PLEASE read the notices you'll see there and if you do get an issue come see me in #ubuntuforums
<elfy> deepubuntu1: but a lot of people - like me - do some of each, so I do QA and support and a few other things
<elfy> do what takes your fancy - enjoy doing it or do something else - we don't get paid :)
<deepubuntu1> well I really don't won't anything that's why I am here
<deepubuntu1> hoping to learn somthing
<deepubuntu1> and this is all what I get
<elfy> I'd start with testing, that's as easy as getting iso's and following written instructions
<deepubuntu1> and yes sure I will ping balloons and balloons_ and elfy and brendand if I need help. Can I :D
<elfy> join the forum and askubuntu - read things people are wanting help with - that's how I learnt :)
<elfy> both testing and low level support are really important
<deepubuntu1> yes because I don't have to do much there just install developing version and use as normal way and if i face trouble report it. this is my job?
<elfy> that sounds about right :)
<deepubuntu1> yes actually I think my contribution in mozilla testing will help me here too
<deepubuntu1> and this is what I earn from contributing and for sure I will get something here too
<elfy> I run the dev version from about week #1 till release
<deepubuntu1> dev version okay
<deepubuntu1> thanks a lot everyone foe helping me :)
<elfy> deepubuntu1: the dev version being what we test in the main, currently that's October 2014's release
<elfy> and you are most welcome :)
<deepubuntu1> :D
<Nothing_Much> I think KVM/Qemu isn't working right for TestDrive
<Nothing_Much> It won't allow me to install Ubuntu in a virtual drive
<average_guy> I am having this problem too Nothing_Much
<average_guy> Bug #1352623
<ubot5> bug 1352623 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "testdrive creates no hdd visable to guest os with KVM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352623
<average_guy> Virtualbox works great though
<Nothing_Much> average_guy: yeah, though I need to reinstall vbox
<Nothing_Much> average_guy: also, just wondering, do you know whether Ubuntu has drivers for KVM or not?
<average_guy> drivers Nothing_Much? I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<ianorlin> the paravirtualized drivers?
<average_guy> no paravirt w/KVM.  KVM=Full Virtualization I believe, need to read a bit.  I use virt-mgr sometimes but mostly vbox to OS test and QEMU to virtualize ppc arch http://leuchtfeuerfunk.wordpress.com/2014/08/03/permission-to-break-the-system-granted/
<average_guy> kvm is easier if you are doing all cli
<average_guy> maybe you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/spice
<average_guy> Nothing_Much:
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-16
<Nothing_Much> So I'm wondering, on the Hardware section of the ubuntu QATeam page, do I need to add the hardware from the virtualbox machine or the physical hardware?
<elfy> depends what you're testing in - if it's a vm, then it's a vm
<elfy> but then - I don't do either on that wiki page ;)
<Nothing_Much> Well I mean, I have a VM on this PC, and I'm not sure what the hardware section is asking for.
<elfy> Nothing_Much: if you're testing in the vm - then you're not testing the hardware
<Nothing_Much> Because sometimes the hardware in a VM can change and stuff
<Nothing_Much> Oh okay
<Nothing_Much> So..
<Nothing_Much> OH
<Nothing_Much> VM's just test ISOs
<Nothing_Much> I get it now
<elfy> :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-17
<no_mu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseFormat#contribute Should I post this to the mailing list? Because it looks a bit wonky to me, unless the html is supposed to be showing?
<no_mu> Or is that an entirely different problem that doesn't involve Ubuntu QA?
<Noskcaj> no_mu, That's ubuntu Qa stuff
<no_mu> Noskcaj, So I'll post it in the Ubuntu QA mailing list then
<Noskcaj> yes thanks
<Noskcaj> But hat's not html
<Noskcaj> *that's
<Noskcaj> that's meant to be here
<no_mu> Oh, I didn't know. I thought it was supposed to be formatted properly. ^.^;
<no_mu> On the web page, that is
<Noskcaj> no_mu, It's to show the formatting of the testcases
<no_mu> Yep, I see it now, sorry about that.
<Noskcaj> It's fine. It's good to see new people here
<Nothing_Much> Noskcaj: Now I'm wondering about what it means to "run" an ISO..
<Noskcaj> Noskcaj, Run it in a VM or on a real computer
<Noskcaj> Since an iso is an image of a cd that can be used to install the operating system
<Nothing_Much> Ah okay
<Nothing_Much> Thanks
<ianorlin> hmm this is very strange I am getting a message that my offset is not right if I put a partition at the end for manual partitioning of my external hard drive and get told to recreate with same settings and it will have better performance but nothing changes for a lubuntu amd64 dialy build doing manual partitioning
<Nothing_Much> Do I have to link my hardware in an iso Virtualbox test?
<elfy> Nothing_Much: what do you mean?
<Nothing_Much> I'm testing out this thing: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/315/builds/75608/testcases/1499/results and so far it almost passed (failed) with the black screen bug there.
<Nothing_Much> elfy: ^
<Nothing_Much> Is the hardware profile required in this sort of test?
<Nothing_Much> in this test result*
<elfy> I don't use them at all - but if you want to put it there you can
<Nothing_Much> So it's optional for iso testing, that's all I was asking
<elfy> yep - just needed to be sure what you meant :)
<Nothing_Much> Awesome! Well, my testcase result is up there now
<elfy> :)
<Nothing_Much> Hmm.. apparently those green bugs are extremely minor, so I'll probably edit that bug to a pass since it didn't really break anything, just hindered the startup process which was fixed with alt + F-anything
<average_guy> It still shows the bug as just affecting me Nothing_Much, did you click "This bug affects me" in green at the top of the bug report?
<Nothing_Much> average_guy: On Launchpad?
<average_guy> yes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1356437
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356437 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "blank screen after install netboot" [Undecided,New]
<Nothing_Much> oh cool, so it's confirmed now!
<average_guy> :)
<Nothing_Much> To add to that, it also helps to do a hard reset to make GRUB show up as well.
<Nothing_Much> if you wanted to, that is
<Nothing_Much> A bug during the reset after installationshould be using "ubuntu-bug syslinux" right?
<Nothing_Much> *installation should
<Nothing_Much> Or would it be xorg?
<Nothing_Much> Or maybe it's just Virtualbox
<Nothing_Much> On my host
<Nothing_Much> So I'll give this one a pass then
<Nothing_Much> Testcase: Install (auto-resize) Should specify that a popup "Write previous changes to disk and continue?" appears after the "Install Now" button is clicked.
<elfy> that popup is expected - and also turns up when not expected - not a fail testcase cause though
<Nothing_Much> So apparently I need to figure out how to use Samba on Virtualbox
<Nothing_Much> Anybody know how to set up Samba for shares for TC-NFM-005?
<Nothing_Much> No wait, hold up
<Nothing_Much> It's TC-NFM-010
<phillip> Nothing_Much: ask in #ubuntu
<Nothing_Much> phillip: Will do
#ubuntu-quality 2015-08-10
<balloons> good day to everyone
<flocculant> hi balloons
<balloons> o/
<svij> balloons: howdy. Tested the wily iso again, still no luck with bzr ssl, like last time… :-(
<balloons> hey svij
<balloons> I wonder what's going on there. svij, did you ever try a utopic image?
<balloons> It should actually just work I think. The tests passed during that cycle
<svij> Hmm, I could try that...
<balloons> I need to write a summary to the list
#ubuntu-quality 2015-08-11
<svij> balloons: irqbalance keeps crashing in the vm inside the cloud instance when I try to run the tests, even on utopic
<balloons> that's no good
<svij> that might be the issue because I'm booting the iso with qemu without kvm inside a xen/kvm instance, tested on ec2 and digitalocean, no idea why it worked before
<balloons> so we may be back to square one on this heh
<svij> so having proper hardware *might* be the better solution
<svij> maybe DanChapman knows something, atleast he said also said something regarding the irqbalance crash
<balloons> right, I remmeber
<balloons> and you tried on DO and ec2?
<svij> yep
<svij> maybe I could try a VM with higher specs…
<svij> but i doubt that would help, that were already dual-cores with 4gb ram
<balloons> right. Seems clear this is pointing back to wanting real hw again
<balloons> odd
<gQuigs> did I mess something up in my testdrive or does the latest (20150811) ubuntu desktop image push you to a lock screen
<balloons> a lock screen? what do you mean?
<balloons> the greeter?
<balloons> wxl, you about?
<gQuigs> balloons: yup, the greeter comes up and I can't login (live cd test)
<balloons> ahh.. heh, so the session crashes on load
<balloons> if you can, nab some logs. We've had similar bugs in the past
<gQuigs> hmm. I can't find any relevant logs
<flocculant> balloons: well I am pleased that Ubuntu is now getting that boot to login on the livesession - yesterday it seemed to be just xubuntu
<balloons> flocculant, I know you have experience with this, lol
<balloons> any existing bug to point at?
 * balloons didn't look
<flocculant> couldn't find one
<flocculant> obviously I looked back a while
<balloons> flocculant, do you remember what logs where relevant last time?
<balloons> perhaps Xorg.log?
<flocculant> I did look in lightdm log last night - but we were waiting on an upload, so I stopped looking in order to wait
<flocculant> will go back over xubuntu bug blueprint first
<flocculant> or second, tea first
<flocculant> balloons: not finding anything, nothing jumping out at me from logs either
<balloons> hmm..
<balloons> We should file a bug regardless if there isn't one. Did you file something gQuigs?
<flocculant> tried to find in tracker defects
<balloons> we can add logs later if needed
<flocculant> balloons: bug 1445206 appears close
<ubot5> bug 1445206 in user-setup (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 15.04 live cd prompting for username and password" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445206
<flocculant> balloons: yesterday one of my testers found it on hardware, so at least it's not just vm
<balloons> knome, ping
<balloons> flocculant, ahh.. so it's not just a vbox thing. that's good to confirm
<flocculant> indeed :)
<knome> balloons, pong
<balloons> knome, so I see http://tracker.xubuntu.org exists now.
<knome> yes
<balloons> did you get everything you needed for that?
<knome> in what sense?
<balloons> knome, I wondered if you got all the data you need, etc. I was going to ask before if you planned on hosting it or not, but I see it's on xubuntu now
<knome> aha
<knome> well, it's still in development
<knome> no data is pulled from the QA trackers (yet)
<wxl> balloons: am now
<balloons> wxl, o/. I was curious about the pending merges on ubuntu-manual-tests project
<wxl> balloons: hey. yeah, i saw the email but haven't got back to it. yes, all that stuff should still be valid.
<balloons> wxl, ok. Guess we had a busy spring and didn't get those updated in time for vivid. We can get them all merged now. I was curious if you still wanted to drag everything under LXDE that was related
<wxl> balloons: yeah i kind of copied how xubuntu was doing things. i also think it's nice because it helps visually prioritize package testing.
<gQuigs> balloons: I haven't filed anything yet..
<gQuigs> flocculant: did that user report a bug?
<flocculant> gQuigs: no - as I said we were waiting to make sure it wasn't just an issue with upload we needed
<flocculant> gQuigs: cyphermox is having a look - maybe hangfire on reporting bug till we know more about what to report against
<cyphermox> what kind of graphics card?
<flocculant> not sure about *my* other tester, but was hardware, for me it'd be whatever vbox uses, not sure about gQuigs
<flocculant> if you need - I can do a usb and boot here to hardware, that'll be nvidia
<cyphermox> it's not important just yet
<cyphermox> just making sure because one log mentions dri
<gQuigs> cyphermox: I was using TestDrive
<gQuigs> with KVM
<cyphermox> ok
 * cyphermox is zsync'ing the images
<flocculant> cyphermox: those logs all came from my machine via vbox
<cyphermox> ah, I think I see
<cyphermox> could we have just started to build images with systemd as a user session manager thingy?
<cyphermox> nah, it's probably not that
<cyphermox> flocculant: this is lightdm, I'm looking into a fix
<cyphermox> yep, got it, I think
<flocculant> cyphermox: I did think it was probably lightdm
<cyphermox> lightdm now expects an actual meaningful value instead of what we're handing it for autologin-session=
<cyphermox> I'll "fix" that in a second
#ubuntu-quality 2015-08-12
<flocculant> cyphermox: thanks - works in Xubuntu :D
<cyphermox> flocculant: great
<flocculant> balloons: not going to get time today to look at anyone else's images, but assume that with the fix they should be good
<balloons> flocculant, ack ty for confirming
#ubuntu-quality 2015-08-14
<brendand> balloons, hey
<wxl> does anyone use the package tracker anymore?
<flocculant> wxl: we don't currently - we might again
<wxl> flocculant: it seems that it doesn't refresh itself daily like the iso tracker or am i seeing things?
<flocculant> wxl:  it never does
<flocculant> why would it? apps don't get refreshed daily
<wxl> flocculant: if it's based off the daily image, they sure can.
<flocculant> well - it doesn't refresh daily
<flocculant> and if we use it again - I'd not want it to
<flocculant> wxl: if Lubuntu applications are all changing daily I guess you'll have more problems than the tracker :)
<wxl> flocculant: well, i mean there's a potential that everything and anything changes daily
<flocculant> how often does firefox change?
<flocculant> wxl:  the way I'd look at it is - if an app has changed I would know about that, having the tracker refreshing daily and thus not showing any previous reports would mean that to see old reports I'd have to wait 10 minutes for the tracker to show me things
<flocculant> not a price I would really want to pay
<dobey> firefox changes hourly i'm sure
<dobey> mozilla doesn't hire people to not write code :)
<flocculant> ha
<flocculant> on the other hand the f/f version for wily is now 2 behind :D
#ubuntu-quality 2016-08-16
<flocculant> balloons: hoping you're still about ;) why is that qa manual tests doesn't have wishlist as an option for status? or has wishlist just disappeared completely now?
<balloons> flocculant, wishlist is importance
<flocculant> aaah
<flocculant> mea culpa :)
<flocculant> and hi balloons :)
<balloons> good evening to you
<tsimonq2> o/ balloons
<flocculant> tsimonq2: ahah .. caught you \o/  bug 1559675 you were looking at in May?
<ubot5> bug 1559675 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Testcase 1302: order of test steps does not correspond to installation manager order" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559675
 * flocculant has caught some time for manual testing ;)
<flocculant> balloons: all good with the new job I trust :) WHERE is the new person :'(
<balloons> flocculant, indeed plenty of stuff to test as always :-)
<flocculant> :)
 * tsimonq2 runs from flocculant 
<tsimonq2> flocculant: in all seriousness, I'll get you an MP in a few hours, sorry about the delay
<flocculant> balloons: something I'm not completely clear on - if *we* test foo and then upgrade happens which then breaks something - should that even happen? happened to xubuntu with 16.04 ?
<flocculant> tsimonq2: no panic - just catching up - no-one has cared up to now :D
<tsimonq2> flocculant: yeah I've been distracted myseld
<tsimonq2> *myself
<flocculant> balloons: kind if a negative SRU :p
<flocculant> s/if/of
<tsimonq2> flocculant: don't you mean a regression alert?
<balloons> flocculant, I'm confused by what you are asking
<tsimonq2> flocculant: there's a procedure for thaty
<tsimonq2> *that
<flocculant> or being blunt - Ubuntu/Canonical broke something :)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: like I said, raise a regression :)
<flocculant>  bug 1598316
<ubot5> bug 1598316 in gtk2-engines-murrine (Ubuntu) "gtk2-engines-murrine desktop text shadow problem" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1598316
<flocculant> tsimonq2: we marked the thing regression-update
<tsimonq2> flocculant: then I'd suggest raising it with the release team if it's a major issue
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<flocculant> though seems I've got a reply on the bug from jbicha now
<tsimonq2> \o/
<flocculant> that though is beside the point - someone broke us on LTS
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> that's not good :(
<flocculant> on the other hand fix for bug with huge heat is in -proposed :p
#ubuntu-quality 2016-08-17
<balloons> pitti, I'm curious why juju-core hasn't had an adt run after uploading to yakkety. It was pushed yesterday. Is there a longer delay, or is something else holding it?
<pitti> balloons: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#juju-core
<pitti> balloons: it's FTBFSing on powerpc; tests only run once it built everywhere and is installable
<pitti> dh_auto_build: go install -v -p 1 -x -v github.com/juju/juju/... returned exit code 2
<pitti> doesn't look like a retry will help?
<balloons> pitti, ouch.. It's weird that the xenial runs are happening now, though perhaps they won't show. That build error is do to a bug 1612713
<ubot5> bug 1612713 in golang-juju-loggo (Ubuntu) "Please merge debian version of golang-juju-loggo-dev" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612713
<balloons> we worked around it though -- the package should build fine; curious why ppc isn't
<balloons> and sorry, I clearly missed the obvious build failure
<balloons> pitti, however, you can see xenial has the same issue with ppc failed to build: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/juju-core/2.0~beta15-0ubuntu1.16.04.1. However, adt tests are running
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/xenial/update_excuses.html#juju-core doesn't complain about lack of powerpc indeed
<pitti> balloons: right, not waiting until it built looks like a bug in the britney config (or code) for stables
<balloons> pitti, so it's interesting we build for i386 and ppc as we don't target those
 * pitti -> dinner, cu tomorrow
<balloons> cheers pitti, ty!
#ubuntu-quality 2016-08-18
<balloons> pitti, more questions about juju-core :-) Thanks for the response about access, I felt like it was open as I saw the proxy, but we weren't sure. Anyways, still looking for an autopkgtest run: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#juju-core
<balloons> you can see I removed 32-bit arches as we don't support them. This I think is holding the package?
<pitti> balloons: right, they need to be removed from -release, not (just) -proposed
<pitti> balloons: and their reverse dependencies too (conjure-up, charm, charm-tools)
<pitti> balloons: i. e. this at least requires an upload of charm
<pitti> balloons: but still, are you sure that's the right solution? nobody cares about powerpc, but i386 and armhf are quite important arches
<balloons> pitti, well given the amount of work you are laying out, no. But if we hit build issues on arches we don't support (like the ppc issue that triggered this), we can get stuck it seems
<balloons> so what would you suggest? even to remove powerpc it sounds like we'd have to change charm and charm tools
<balloons> pitti, ^^ any thoughts? If we just leave it alone, is there any alternatives when a build breaks?
<xnox> balloons, archive admins can remove binaries from the release pocket of development series. Thus a package with failing powerpc can migrate.
<xnox> and continue migrate until next time powerpc manages to build again.
<xnox> the problem is not in failing to build, the problem is in regression of previously building. Which can be tweaked.
<xnox> not so much luck with released series. e.g. xenial. Because released pocket is frozen after release and never changed.
<balloons> xnox, right. This affects both xenial and yakkety, and we want to SRU back to xenial where it also fails to build
<balloons> xnox, so given that xenial is frozen actually, we have to fix the ppc build. There's really no way to land without doing that?
<xnox> balloons, so imho just talk to slangasek. there shouldn't be a need to change packages.
<xnox> let it continue to fail to build on powerpc
<xnox> and one can fiddle on the archive things for it to migrate (in yakkety case)
<xnox> and release sru (in xenial case)
<xnox> however slangasek is afk atm, so email him.
<pitti> balloons: the obvious alternative is to fix it :)
<pitti> balloons: as the previous version builds, and we have porter boxes, doing a git bisect should be fairly straightforward to see what broke it?
<balloons> pitti, is there a way for me to run a different build on a ppc box without uploading an entire new package?
<balloons> I have an idea on what is breaking it
<balloons> the bigger issue is that we may run into issues where we don't have an updated version of go or a dependency building on powerpc, and thus we could get stuck on releasing juju. So I was thinking of aligning the package with our intended client support
<pitti> balloons: "ssh porter-powerpc.canonical.com"?
<balloons> I've never worked with those boxes
 * balloons tries
<pitti> it has xenial and yakkety chroots
<pitti> I'm afraid I don't have any other powerpc machine either; infinity might have some
<pitti> balloons: anyway, for y at least it would be acceptable to remove the powerpc binaries of juju-core and its rdepends (which is just one AFAICS), so not insurmountable
<pitti> but obviously we prefer to actually keep it working, especially if the breakage is very recent
<pitti> is there no useful error message in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/279211511/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-powerpc.juju-core_2.0~beta15-0ubuntu1.16.10.1_BUILDING.txt.gz ?
 * pitti can't see any, but then again I have 0 experience with go..
<balloons> pitti, ack. I will make an effort to find out exactly what is broken and try and fix it. Given xenial is set, it seems like continuing to support 'all' arches is the easiest path, despite us not actively supporting those clients
 * pitti back to dinner, bbl
<balloons> pitti, it's abstract yes. But I believe it's an old dependency on ppc
<balloons> pitti, night! ty
#ubuntu-quality 2016-08-20
<flocculant> anyone got a clue as to what to report no desktop against after install?
#ubuntu-quality 2020-08-10
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I keep seeing this and it reminds me of a Livestream I was watching where they were messing with the TTS engine.  And when they typed hmm instead of saying it, it spelled it out.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> So
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> hmm
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> hmmm
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm~ (re @hmmm: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <hmmm> HMMM
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been updated (20200810)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.5] has been updated (20200810)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been updated (20200810)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic 18.04.5] has been updated (20200810)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Xenial 16.04.7] has been updated (20200810)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Xenial 16.04.7] has been updated (20200810)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-08-11
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Forwarded from unknown: Hello everyone,
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It has came to our attention that a regression in our development update of the Calamares installer has caused our 20.04.1 installation to fail.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> If you get this error, thankfully it is safe enough you can close out and reboot into the proper system normally.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> We have a few possible solutions available and as our dev's are out of work this week, as soon as possible a re-released ISO of 20.04.1 will be available to patch this error.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> development update of calamares? Why are you carrying non stable releases in a point release?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I didn't see it beforehand (re @fossfreedom: development update of calamares? Why are you carrying non stable releases in a point release?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It was a regression that went unnoticed
<lotuspsychje> i got a report in -server from a user saying he cant skip the integrity auto check with ctrl c on www.releases.ubuntu.com/20.04/ubuntu-20.04.1-live-server-amd64.iso
<lotuspsychje> anyone encountered the same?
<lotuspsychje> https://ibb.co/5rX9mkD
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> In desktop, yes it works sometimes, sometimes it delays a bit. (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <lotuspsychje> i got a report in -server from a user saying he cant skip the integrity auto check with ctrl c on www.releases.ubuntu.com/20.04/ubuntu-20.04.1-live-server-amd64.iso)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> The Ctrl+c doesn't instantly skip the check
<lotuspsychje> asking him
<lotuspsychje> @arunpyasi the user left without saying, tnx for thinking along
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> :)  But it's an issue I was facing. (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <lotuspsychje> @arunpyasi the user left without saying, tnx for thinking along)
<lotuspsychje> ah, i see
#ubuntu-quality 2020-08-12
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> Hi all, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/1281580 was reported in 2014 and is still valid (I'm facing this issue myself).
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1281580 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "glib-compile-schemas doesn't compile relocatable schemas" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <hmmm> Importance: *Undecided*
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> That's the default status for a bug when it is created, until someone with rights changes it. (re @hmmm: Importance: *Undecided*)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <hmmm> looks like they have more important things to do
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> hmm lets see (re @rs2009: Hi all, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/1281580 was reported in 2014 and is still valid (I'm facing this issue myself).)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1281580 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "glib-compile-schemas doesn't compile relocatable schemas" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> That isn't a bug ... it's a feature!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Hm
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> That is actually probably intentional
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Because you don't want something to mess up something else and cause a chain reaction of crazy stuff
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <hmmm> masking bugs as features 2020 (re @fossfreedom: That isn't a bug ... it's a feature!)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <hmmm> masking bugs as features in 2020 (edited) (re @fossfreedom: That isn't a bug ... it's a feature!)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> I'm trying to configure my laptop with some stuff, but can't because of this issue with glib overrides. Gonna use dconf profiles instead. (re @fossfreedom: That isn't a bug ... it's a feature!)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> It's got a linked gitlab report where it should reside. Since no change via GNOME commenting on launchpad is pretty pointless.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Typically best IMO to use dconf-editor always (re @rs2009: I'm trying to configure my laptop with some stuff, but can't because of this issue with glib overrides. Gonna use dconf profiles instead.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> I prefer making changes on mysystem globally, as I often log in with root (re @ItzSwirlz: Typically best IMO to use dconf-editor always)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Rather safe than sorry IMO
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> I prefer making changes on mysystem globally, as I often log in with root, and I add other users for different purposes on my system as well (edited) (re @ItzSwirlz: Typically best IMO to use dconf-editor always)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> Many people who do this kinda stuff (like me) would definitely want to have control over this config (pretty pointless to go into dconf profiles etc. for simple config, instead of using glib2.0 overrides). But like @fossfreedom said, the issue is on GNOME's side and it's pointless to comment on this stuff. 👍🏻 (re @ItzSwirlz: Rather safe than sorry IMO)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <hmmm> gnome is good until you get output to terminal which contains  word "critical"
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> I think many people who do this kinda stuff (like me) would definitely want to have control over this config (pretty pointless to go into dconf profiles etc. for simple config, instead of using glib2.0 overrides). But like @fossfreedom said, the issue is on GNOME's side and it's pointless to comment on this stuff. 👍🏻 (edited) (re @ItzSwirlz: Rather safe than sorry IMO)
<luna_> No Daily Groovy image today?
<luna_> nope
<luna_> cf-python is broke
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> want ubuntu cinnamon remix's? (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <luna_> No Daily Groovy image today?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> https://github.com/Ubuntu-Cinnamon-Remix/iso-builder/actions/runs/204292450
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> we have github actions that builds our iso's for us
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> AFAIK Ubuntu uses its own infrastructure for building and doesn't use GitHub. As luna has stated, it hasn't built because the cf-python package if broken, and is not an issue with the way the ISOs are being built. 👍🏻 (re @ItzSwirlz: we have github actions that builds our iso's for us)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> hi all. where should printing regressions be filed? somone has an hp printer that worked in 19.10 but not in 20.04.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> would it be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <hmmm> nope, my hp printer works after a lot of reinstalls
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> so after upgrading, you reinstalled the printer driver to get it to work?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jibel> Report it against cups . https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems for debugging instructions. (re @philipz: hi all. where should printing regressions be filed? somone has an hp printer that worked in 19.10 but not in 20.04.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <hmmm> nah i cleanstalled it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <hmmm> had problems on 20.04 tho
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks (re @Jibel: Report it against cups . https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems for debugging instructions.)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-08-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Xenial 16.04.7] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.7] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Xenial 16.04.7] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Xenial 16.04.7] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.7] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi3 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi3 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2020-08-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 42 entries have been added, updated or disabled
